# Windows 8.1 zieht Windows 7 in Battlefield 4 ab: Das meinen die Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema



## PCGH-Redaktion (12. Oktober 2013)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Windows 8.1 zieht Windows 7 in Battlefield 4 ab: Das meinen die Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*

					Windows 8.1 zieht Windows 7 in Battlefield 4 ab: Die Redakteure der PC Games Hardware kommentieren aktuelle Ereignisse oder Entwicklungen aus der Welt der PC-Hardware, IT-Branche, Spiele, Technik oder Unterhaltung. Lesen Sie die persönlichen Meinungen der PCGH-Redakteure, heute zum Thema "Windows 8.1 zieht Windows 7 in Battlefield 4 ab ..."

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Windows 8.1 zieht Windows 7 in Battlefield 4 ab: Das meinen die Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*


----------



## Turican (12. Oktober 2013)

Es liegt nur an der miesen Programmierung.Wenn DICE mal einen vernüftigen Job machen würde,liefe es auf Win7 völlig identisch.Wie alle Games die keine ernsthaften Unterschiede zwischen Win 7 und Win8 zeigen.

BF4 ist technsich nichts anders als BF3.Ihr braucht nicht aufrüsten,ihr müsst nur auf die finale Version warten. Aber DICE wird die finale Version,wie immer,nicht am Release Tag bringen.


----------



## Bunny_Joe (12. Oktober 2013)

PCGH Redaktion schrieb:
			
		

> ... stört mich privat überhaupt nicht, da ich schon seit Release auf Microsofts neues OS setze. Haters gonna hate.



Haha! Find ich echt super.

Ich denke, dass ich erstmal bei Win 7 bleibe und steige vielleicht später um.


----------



## Felixxz2 (12. Oktober 2013)

Klar läuft es in DX 11.1 besser (siehe Neuerungen) und dass das nicht für Windows 7 kommt ist nicht DICEs Schuld. 
Zwei Dinge noch:
1. An Frank: Die Xbox benutzt für grafisch aufwändige Titel alles außer DirectX. Das würde viel zu viel Overhead erzeugen. 
2. Wenn Leute hier von schlechtem Code reden und noch nie eine Zeile gesehn geschweige denn geschrieben haben, dann ist das einfach nur lächerlich


----------



## keinnick (12. Oktober 2013)

Turican schrieb:


> Es liegt nur an der miesen Programmierung.Wenn DICE mal einen vernüftigen Job machen würde,liefe es auf Win7 völlig identisch.Wie alle Games die keine ernsthaften Unterschiede zwischen Win 7 und Win8 zeigen.
> 
> BF4 ist technsich nichts anders als BF3.Ihr braucht nicht aufrüsten,ihr müsst nur auf die finale Version warten. Aber DICE wird die finale Version,wie immer,nicht am Release Tag bringen.


 
Ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass ich Dir in diesem Leben noch einmal zustimmen werde aber hier hast Du IMHO größtenteils Recht.


----------



## marcus_T (12. Oktober 2013)

zum Redakteur von Bild 8
+1
Das riecht ja schon nach Bestechung.
Das Offensichtliche das M$ seine Hände mit im Spiel hat liegt auf der Hand für mich.
Das Dice von AMD abgeschöpft genauso.

Anstatt man versucht alle zufrieden zu stellen wird nun in klare Lager verwiesen .....
BF4 geht für mich mal garnicht, es kommen andere Spiele mit Potential
Titanfall, Devision, Watch Dogs usw usw und ja, sogar ein CoD G ziehe ich in Betracht.


----------



## Oberst Klink (12. Oktober 2013)

Ich bleibe aus Prinzip bei Windows 7 und wechsle erst mein OS, wenn MS wieder zur Besinnung gekommen ist, oder Alle Spiele auf Linux laufen. Wenn Windows 9 kein waschechtes Desktop-OS wird, kann mich MS mal am Arsch lecken!


----------



## der-sack88 (12. Oktober 2013)

Unabhängig von BF4 werde ich mir Weihnachten mal nen Sabertooth zulegen, um meinen FX ausreizen zu können, und dazu ne R290(X)... und da ich dank Uni für 8.1 nichts zahlen muss, werde ich das zumindest mal antesten dann.
Bis dahin tuts auch noch 7.


----------



## JTRch (12. Oktober 2013)

Hätte Arma 3 so ein Unterschied vorzuweisen, könnte ich meine GTX-580 behalten und ein Umstieg wäre zu überlegen. Aber BF4 läuft sowieso schon mehr als genug flüssig, da wüsste ich nicht warum ich ein paar FPS mehr brauche.


----------



## Turican (12. Oktober 2013)

Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Ich bleibe aus Prinzip bei Windows 7 und wechsle erst mein OS, wenn MS wieder zur Besinnung gekommen ist, oder Alle Spiele auf Linux laufen. Wenn Windows 9 kein waschechtes Desktop-OS wird, kann mich MS mal am Arsch lecken!


 
Es liegt an DICE und nicht an MS. Das Argument von 11.1/2 zieht nicht,da NV Karten dass nicht unterstützen,sie können nur 11.*0*


----------



## grenn-CB (12. Oktober 2013)

Ich sehe das auch wie Herr Stöwer in Bild 8, ich kann mir auch gut Vorstellen das da eine Absprache läuft die versuchen schließlich alles die Leute von Windows 7 zu vergraulen.

1. Minianwendungen werden als Sicherheitsrisiko angesehen deswegen gibt es ein FixIt was sie deaktiviert, ich glaube das dies nur Panikmache ist und das damit für einige andere die das deaktiviert haben ein Grund weniger ist bei Windows 7 zu bleiben.

2. Kein Service Pack 2 soll mehr kommen, so muss man bei jeder Neuinstallation weit über 100 Updates herunterladen, alternatives gibt es nur von Drittanbietern wie von Winfuture.

3. Kein DX 11.1 kommt, bei Vista konnten sie auch DX 11 nachliefern.

Bei solchen Maßnahmen, traue ich denen auch das zu.

@Turican
Die haben ja aber einen Deal mit AMD, laut Gerüchten soll das AMD ja nur 5-8 Millionen gekostet haben.


----------



## Freakless08 (12. Oktober 2013)

Windows 7 ist einfach veraltet und unterstützt kein DirectX 11.1 bzw. 11.2, da ist es klar das Windows 8.1 einfach Windows 7 davonrast.
Echte Gamer verwenden neben den neusten Grafikkartentreiber auch immer die neuste OS Version. Ist doch eigentlich logisch.
Man probiert schließlich auch nicht Battlefield 3 auf einem Windows XP Rechner und einer SInglecore CPU zum laufen zu bekomen.

Das beste sind auch die Leute die sich über schlechte Grafik beschweren, aber ihre Hardware und Software nicht aktualisieren möchten um so den "durchschnittlichen PC User" Schnitt anzuheben.


----------



## Rizoma (12. Oktober 2013)

Naja spätestens Mantle wird es richten und  DX11.1/2  und damit auch Win8 für GCN-Karten Besitzer überflüssig machen


----------



## grenn-CB (12. Oktober 2013)

@Freakless08
Sowie du gerade Gamer einschätzt ist wohl ein bisschen falsch, zwar wird bei vielen der neuste Treiber installiert aber bei dem OS ist mir das nicht unbedingt bekannt, aber das XP sich dafür nicht mehr eignet sollte klar sein.
Die meisten Gamer die du so einschätzt werden sich auch mit Sicherheit ein 45€ 900Watt Netzteil holen weil es als Gaming Netzteil betitelt wird, genauso wie eine Grafikkarte wo das Wort Gaming drin steckt.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (12. Oktober 2013)

Also wer jetzt schon FPS von 60+ auf einen Win7 System hat brauch da auch nicht Welches. 
Es sei denn er will die mehr gewonnen FPS in SSAA stecken.


----------



## hwk (12. Oktober 2013)

Turican schrieb:


> Es liegt nur an der miesen Programmierung.Wenn DICE mal einen vernüftigen Job machen würde,liefe es auf Win7 völlig identisch.Wie alle Games die keine ernsthaften Unterschiede zwischen Win 7 und Win8 zeigen.
> 
> BF4 ist technsich nichts anders als BF3.Ihr braucht nicht aufrüsten,ihr müsst nur auf die finale Version warten. Aber DICE wird die finale Version,wie immer,nicht am Release Tag bringen.


 
Du kennst den Code kein Stück, du wärst froh wenn du soviel drauf hättest in diesem Bereich wie die Leute bei DICE, lasst doch einfach mal diese komplett unqualifizierten Kommentare vonwegen "miese Programmierung".
DICE setzt auf DirectX 11.1 und ich find das in Ordnung, man muss ja nicht ewig an alten Versionen festhalten wenn neuere Vorteile bringen, da kann DICE auch nichts dafür, wenn das nur mit Windows 8/8.1 angeboten wird.


----------



## hanfi104 (12. Oktober 2013)

Freakless08 schrieb:


> Windows 7 ist einfach veraltet und unterstützt kein DirectX 11.1 bzw. 11.2, da ist es klar das Windows 8.1 einfach Windows 7 davonrast.
> Echte Gamer verwenden neben den neusten Grafikkartentreiber auch immer die neuste OS Version. Ist doch eigentlich logisch.
> Man probiert schließlich auch nicht Battlefield 3 auf einem Windows XP Rechner und einer SInglecore CPU zum laufen zu bekomen.
> 
> Das beste sind auch die Leute die sich über schlechte Grafik beschweren, aber ihre Hardware und Software nicht aktualisieren möchten um so den "durchschnittlichen PC User" Schnitt anzuheben.


 Und wie genau willst du einen Vergleich ziehen zwischen XP<=>7 und 7<=>8? Win 8 ist 7SP2+Metro bzw Vista SP5+Metro. 8.1 ist noch ein Servicepack weiter.
Für die allermeisten Gamer ist DX 11.1 sowieso uninteressant. Nvidia kanns offiziel garnicht, auch wenns draufsteht, Win 8(1) hat nichtmal 10% Marktanteil. Nur wegen BF4 und seiner mangelden Optimierung für Win 7 wird Win 8 nicht groß wachsen.


----------



## hellforce1991 (12. Oktober 2013)

seht es doch einfach mal so 
hätte microsoft windows8 die selbe oberfläche spendiert wie windows7 würde nach windows7 kein hahn mehr krähen 
die oberfläche ist doch der einzige störfaktor an windows8 ...unter der haube ist es einfach ein geniales OS geworden und windows7 weit überlegen
und ich für meinen teil muss sagen ich nutze windows 8 jetzt seit ca einem jahr und würde nichtmal wieder auf die win7 oberfläche zurück wollen 
ich habe mich damit abgefunden das windows8 einfach etwas "neues" bietet und habe es lieben gelernt und wenn 8.1 es jetzt tatsächlich schafft einen kompromiss zwischen beiden Lösungen zu schaffen ist doch alles gut


----------



## IronAngel (12. Oktober 2013)

nur weil Dice auf direct x 11.1 - 11.2 setzt heisst das nicht das der Rest der Industrie das auch tut. Oder wieviele direct X 10.1 Games gab es denn ? Mir persönlich reicht win 7, ich brauch kein anderes OS. Hinzu kommt das ich sowieso nicht bereit bin alle paar Jahr 80 Euro in ein Betriebssystem zu stecken. Ich habe Win 7 z.b ers 3,5 Jahre und auf meiner SSD läuft es top, viel schneller wird Win 8 auch nicht sein.


----------



## Freakless08 (12. Oktober 2013)

grenn-CB schrieb:


> Die meisten Gamer die du so einschätzt werden sich auch mit Sicherheit ein 45€ 900Watt Netzteil holen weil es als Gaming Netzteil betitelt wird, genauso wie eine Grafikkarte wo das Wort Gaming drin steckt.


 Nein. Sondern das Effizientere Netzteil und die Graka mit dem besseren P/L bzw. mehr Performance, so wie das eben mit Windows 8.1 ist. Es ist einfach Effizienter dank DX 11.2.

Die Leute die bei der MS Aktion mit dem Upgrade auf W8Pro für 20-30 Euro nicht zugegriffen haben ärgern sich und haten hier rum. Die User die bereits gewechselt haben können sich auf ein sehr günstiges Leistungs-Plus freuen ohne die komplette Hardware tauschen zu müssen.


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (12. Oktober 2013)

IronAngel schrieb:


> nur weil Dice auf direct x 11.1 - 11.2 setzt heisst das nicht das der Rest der Industrie das auch tut. Oder wieviele direct X 10.1 Games gab es denn ? Mir persönlich reicht win 7, ich brauch kein anderes OS. Hinzu kommt das ich sowieso nicht bereit bin alle paar Jahr 80 Euro in ein Betriebssystem zu stecken. Ich habe Win 7 z.b ers 3,5 Jahre und auf meiner SSD läuft es top, viel schneller wird Win 8 auch nicht sein.


 Bei DX 10.1 fällt mir aus dem Stegreif nur Assassins Creed I ein, nur wurde das dort dank Nvidia ja auch wieder entfernt.
Nach wie vor eine tolle Leistung, heutzutage gibt das Nvidia-Nutzern wie AMD-Nutzern schlechtes AA bei horrenden Performanceeinbußen...


----------



## hanfi104 (12. Oktober 2013)

IronAngel schrieb:


> nur weil Dice auf direct x 11.1 setzt heisst das nicht das der Rest der Industrie das auch tut. Oder wieviele direct X 10.1 Games gab es denn ?


 Ich kenne Assassins Creed und Hawx


Freakless08 schrieb:


> Nein. Sondern das Effizientere Netzteil und die Graka mit dem besseren P/L bzw. mehr Performance, so wie das eben mit Windows 8.1 ist. Es ist einfach Effizienter dank DX 11.2.


 Man muss schon ziemlich weit oben sein auf der Leiter des PC-Wissens um ein sinnvoll dimensioniertes NT zu kaufen. Für >95% der Systeme reichen 300 bis 400 Watt, man sieht aber fast nur 500 bis 700 Watt NTs.
Graka mit besserer P/L => Nvidia hat doch über 50% der dGPUs (oder stimmt das nicht mehr?), soviel dazu.
DX 11.1/2 ist bestimmt effizienter, wenn richtig genutzt. DX 10 sollte auch schneller sein als DX 9, war es praktisch nie, 10.1 nochmal schneller, wurde erst garnicht eingebaut
Den Gamer den du dir vorstellst ist meist Wunschdenken


----------



## XXTREME (12. Oktober 2013)

BF4 interessiert mich genauso wie W8.1 nämlich peripher .


----------



## majinvegeta20 (12. Oktober 2013)

Phil: _"....macht der Leistungsgewinn in Kombination mit einem hoffnungslos vermüllten Windows 7 (fünf Jahre alte Installation) einen Wechsel sehr attraktiv..._

Wie kann deine Windows 7 Installation 5 Jahre alt sein, wenn der Release gerade einmal 4 Jahre her ist. 
Oder nutzt du noch ne alte Alpha Version?


----------



## Birdy84 (12. Oktober 2013)

Freakless08 schrieb:


> Windows 7 ist einfach veraltet und unterstützt kein DirectX 11.1 bzw. 11.2, da ist es klar das Windows 8.1 einfach Windows 7 davonrast.


Nein, Microsoft möchte nicht DX11.1 für Windows 7 veröffentlichen, schließlich wollen sie, bei dem Gegenwind den Windows 8 auf dem PC erfährt, mit allen Mitteln das neue OS etablieren. Damit nicht sie nicht so eine Pleite erfahren, wie mit Vista. Technisch gesehen ist es bestimmt ein Leichtes DX auf Windows 7 auf dem aktuellen Stand zu halten, das Treibermodell ist schließlich ähnlich.


----------



## XD-User (12. Oktober 2013)

Der Spieleonkel auf Bild 8 trifft genau meinen Nerv was die Sache angeht. Ich denke auch das da im geheimen schon die ein oder andere Person gesagt hat: mach dies und wir tun das...
Naja mich bekommen sie trotzdem nicht auf W8 alleine weil BF4 aka BF 3.1 nichts wirklich neues enthält und "Levolution" ein Skript ist der ausgelöst wird und immer gleich ist... Wenn überhaupt erst mit Premium zusammen, Teil 3 hat die meisten da wohl schon genug abgeschreckt.


----------



## AMG38 (12. Oktober 2013)

Ich sehe da nur die Frechheit von MS, mehr nicht. Hier wird ganz klar ein am Kunden vorbeientwickeltes OS für ernsthafte Gamer aufgezwungen, sofern man von den jetzigen Berichten ausgeht. Das hätte auch ganz anders laufen können, ich verstehe nicht, warum MS diese Strategie fährt. Schliesslich gibt es keinen einzigen, der *ungern* von Vista auf Win7 aufgerüstet hat, obwohl DX11 auch nachträglich für Vista erschien. 

Jetzt versucht man mit ein paar Optimierungen, die ja auch gut sind, eine ZwangsUI (ja ich weiss es gibt classic shell & co, doch hier geht es ums Prinzip) und einer DirectX Exklusivität den User schon beinahe zu zwingen. Sieht man denn nicht am XP/Vista Beispiel, dass es auch anders gehen kann ?

Wenn Win8 *DAS OS* wäre, gäbe es dieses ständige Shitstorm nicht, denn gewiss gibt es genug Leute, die Win8 auch mal ne Chance gegeben haben aber die Aufenthaltsgenehmigung auf dem Land Festplatte trotzdem nicht vergaben. Bei mir läuft der Mist auf meinem relativ neuen Notebook, also kann ich getrost sagen, dass ich keiner von den "Ich hab's nie getestet, aber es ist Schei..." Typen bin. D.h. für mich, selbst wenn BF4 mit Win8 50Fps mehr bringt, dann geht mein Geld weder für Win8, noch für BF4 raus.


----------



## Pokerclock (12. Oktober 2013)

Es wäre schön, wenn wir hier im Thread ohne personenbezogene Angriffe auskommen würden. Danke.


----------



## sinchilla (12. Oktober 2013)

> Aber in der Tat war es ja so, dass DICE die Optimierungsarbeit auf  Windows 7 etwas vernachlässigt hat. Wahrscheinlich waren sie von  Microsoft gekauft. Hört man zumindest.


 genau das denke ich auch! wäre ja auch sinnvoll 





> Hallo, Microsoft, es ist doch soooo einfach, die PC-Spieler von einem neuen OS zu überzeugen.


 man lässt einfach das gute alte win 7 links liegen & konzentriert die ganze energie darauf win 8 zu pushen...marketingtechnisch ein schlauer schachzug...


----------



## Placebo (12. Oktober 2013)

Gebt Philipp endlich ein anderes Foto in der Bildergalerie! Der weiße Hintergrund passt einfach nicht zum Rest und ein Rechtschreibfehler ist auch noch im Dateinamen


----------



## cuthbert (12. Oktober 2013)

Würde Win 8 bei DX11-only Grakas denn auch etwas bewirken? Dann wäre das ein ziemliches Anzeichen dafür, dass das Spiel in der Tat insbesondere für 8 optimiert wurde, oder nicht?

Naja, da mich BF4 nicht interessiert, werde ich nur deswegen nicht das OS wechseln. Für mich kommt ein Umstieg erst in Frage, wenn ich mir auch ne SSD zulege. Dann muss ich eh neu installieren^^. Win 8 hab ich hier dank MSDNAA schon ewig rumliegen. Außer in ner Virtualbox ist das bei mir allerdings noch nicht zum Einsatz gekommen. Dank meiner inzwischen doch schon fast steinzeitlichen Hardware, muss ich mir da wohl keinen großen Performance-Sprünge erwarten.


----------



## TomatenKenny (12. Oktober 2013)

_leute bleibt doch bei dem guten alten win 7 ^^ diese directx zeugs von win8.1 kommt sowieso bald für win 7..hat man doch schon bei Halo 2 gesehen oder bei BBC2..is alles nur ne masche von M$ damit die ihren dreck verkaufen können_


----------



## Freakless08 (12. Oktober 2013)

ExtremTerror schrieb:


> _leute bleibt doch bei dem guten alten win 7 ^^ diese directx zeugs von win8.1 kommt sowieso bald für win 7..hat man doch schon bei Halo 2 gesehen oder bei BBC2..is alles nur ne masche von M$ damit die ihren dreck verkaufen können_


Klar. Wer braucht schon Autos. Pferdekutschen sind doch viel besser.


----------



## Oberst Klink (12. Oktober 2013)

Turican schrieb:


> Es liegt an DICE und nicht an MS. Das Argument von 11.1/2 zieht nicht,da NV Karten dass nicht unterstützen,sie können nur 11.*0*


 
Mir geht es nicht um die Leistung in Spielen, die ist mir relativ egal. Mir geht es einfach ums Prinzip. Windows 8(.1) kommt mir nicht auf den PC, weil MS auch noch ein paar andere Dinge vergeigt hat, die nichts mit DICE oder Sonstwem zu tun haben. 

Von mir aus kann DICE bis zum Erbrechen auf Windows 8.1 optimieren. Es wird genug Leute geben, die nach wie vor bei Windows 7 bleiben wollen. Wenn DICE meint, diese Leute nicht mitnehmen zu müssen, nur um MS einen Gefallen zu tun, dann ist das deren Bier, wenn sich das negativ auf die Verkaufszahlen auswirkt.


----------



## Mario2002 (12. Oktober 2013)

Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Mir geht es nicht um die Leistung in Spielen, die ist mir relativ egal. Mir geht es einfach ums Prinzip. Windows 8(.1) kommt mir nicht auf den PC, weil MS auch noch ein paar andere Dinge vergeigt hat, die nichts mit DICE oder Sonstwem zu tun haben.
> 
> Von mir aus kann DICE bis zum Erbrechen auf Windows 8.1 optimieren. Es wird genug Leute geben, die nach wie vor bei Windows 7 bleiben wollen. Wenn DICE meint, diese Leute nicht mitnehmen zu müssen, nur um MS einen Gefallen zu tun, dann ist das deren Bier, wenn sich das negativ auf die Verkaufszahlen auswirkt.


 

Dem gibt es nichts mehr hinzuzufügen.
Bin der gleichen Meinung.


----------



## TomatenKenny (12. Oktober 2013)

Freakless08 schrieb:


> Klar. Wer braucht schon Autos. Pferdekutschen sind doch viel besser.


 
jop die gehen nich so schnell kaputt.


PS: mach nur was du nich lassen kannst ^^


----------



## Vindor (12. Oktober 2013)

In einem Forumeintrag auf computerbase.de habe ich einen Hinweis gefunden, was es mit dem Performancevorteil von Win8.1 in der BF4 beta auf sich haben könnte. Dort schrieb jemand, Win8.1 hätte einen "optimierten Thread-Manager".

Ich habe kurz darauf Win8.1 installiert, eingerichtet, Guild Wars 2 (DX9, CPU-lastig) getestet - und war verblüfft von einem viel flüssigeren Spielgefühl. Die Fraps-FPS-Anzeige zeigte zwar Ähnliches an wie Win7/64, es lief aber gefühlt flüssiger, vorallem bei Schwenks auf rechenintensive Szenen. Dies lies sich bei mir auch in anderen Spielen reproduzieren (BF3, Anno 2070, Risen 2, Skyrim). Allerdings muss ich sagen, dass meine CPU eher Mittelklasse ist (i5-2310@2.9), bei (übertakteten) High-End-CPUs fällt der Effekt vielleicht nicht so auf wie bei mir.

Hier noch meine Hardware: i5-2310, 8GB RAM, GTX660 OC, 1TB-HDD, Win8.1, GeForce 331.40 Beta-Treiber.


----------



## grenn-CB (12. Oktober 2013)

Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Mir geht es nicht um die Leistung in Spielen, die ist mir relativ egal. Mir geht es einfach ums Prinzip. Windows 8(.1) kommt mir nicht auf den PC, weil MS auch noch ein paar andere Dinge vergeigt hat, die nichts mit DICE oder Sonstwem zu tun haben.
> 
> Von mir aus kann DICE bis zum Erbrechen auf Windows 8.1 optimieren. Es wird genug Leute geben, die nach wie vor bei Windows 7 bleiben wollen. Wenn DICE meint, diese Leute nicht mitnehmen zu müssen, nur um MS einen Gefallen zu tun, dann ist das deren Bier, wenn sich das negativ auf die Verkaufszahlen auswirkt.



Ich bin auch der gleichen Meinung.
Ich werde auch nicht dafür auf Windows 8.1 wechseln nicht mal wenn das bei allen Spielen der Fall sein sollte, denn nur so kann Microsoft den Denkzettel bekommen das sie was falsch gemacht haben, zumindest wenn das die Mehrheit macht, hat ja bei Vista auch geklappt.


----------



## Blackstacker (12. Oktober 2013)

Ich hab mir Windows 8 Pro direkt am anfang gekauft und da nur 15 euro für das upgrade bezahlt .
Bisher habe ich es nicht bereut und auch absolut keine Probleme damit gehabt.
Der kompatibilitätsmodus für ältere Spiele läuft besser als bei Windows 7 und neuere Spiele laufen auch teilweise flotter damit.
Mein FX 8350 fühlt sich damit auch sehr wohl da die Resourcen verwaltung von Windows 8 einfach um einiges besser ist als bei Windows 7.

Beim Spielen sieht man sowieso nicht welches OS Installiert ist im hintergrund hauptsache es läuft schnell und effizient und das ist bei Windows 8 auf jeden fall so


----------



## simba572 (12. Oktober 2013)

werde mir die tage dann auch win8 zulegen,
so wie ich das verstanden habe kann ich mit die normale version beim media markt z.b kaufen und dann kostenlos auf 8.1 upgraden?


----------



## Jor-El (12. Oktober 2013)

Ich habe meine OEM Version von 8.1 schon vorbestellt. Werd es zuerst bei mir testen und dann die ganze Familie updaten.
Freue mich schon auf die neue Erfahrung. Ich passe mich gerne an, will ja nicht aussterben.


----------



## Kasjopaja (12. Oktober 2013)

grenn-CB schrieb:


> Ich bin auch der gleichen Meinung.
> Ich werde auch nicht dafür auf Windows 8.1 wechseln nicht mal wenn das bei allen Spielen der Fall sein sollte, denn nur so kann Microsoft den Denkzettel bekommen das sie was falsch gemacht haben, zumindest wenn das die Mehrheit macht, hat ja bei Vista auch geklappt.



Kommt ganz drauf an ob die leute das was MS gemacht hat als Fehler sehen oder nicht. Ich für meinen Teil sehe es nur teils teils an. OS is super geil, allerdings die Metro hätte man de aktivierbar machen können. Aber es gibt dort längst Abhilfe. Von dem her is es kein Problem. Mein Desktop sieht auch so aus wie Windows 7, nur mit nem Aktuellen Unterbau.


----------



## Bester_Nick (12. Oktober 2013)

Zwischen der 3D-Leistung der beiden Betriebssystem dürfte eigentlich keine Unterschiede geben. Entwerder braucht Win 7 ein Update oder DICE hat merkwürdig programmiert.


----------



## matty2580 (12. Oktober 2013)

Ne ne ne, böse Redaktion. ^^
Man könnte den Eindruck gewinnen, dass hier absichtlich ein Flamewar provoziert wird.


----------



## okeanos7 (12. Oktober 2013)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Zwischen der 3D-Leistung der beiden Betriebssystem dürfte eigentlich keine Unterschiede geben. Entwerder braucht Win 7 ein Update oder DICE hat merkwürdig programmiert.


 
ich dachte es liegt an den dx versionen....

und da win 8.1 ein höheres directx (11.1 statt 11) nutzt, läuft bf4 schneller


----------



## mds51 (12. Oktober 2013)

selbst wenn es doppelt so schnell laufen würde, würde mir das Lego-OS nicht auf die Platte kommen.
Aber da ich BF4 eh nicht angucke, ist es mir wayne.


----------



## Krawallschachtel (12. Oktober 2013)

Ist mir alles Banane, ob ich jetzt 70 Frames auf Win 7 oder 90 auf Win 8 habe, ist mir Latte, die Hauptsache für mich flüssig, der Rest macht die Erfahrung und Übung.


----------



## hellm (12. Oktober 2013)

mds51 schrieb:


> selbst wenn es doppelt so schnell laufen würde, würde mir das Lego-OS nicht auf die Platte kommen.
> Aber da ich BF4 eh nicht angucke, ist es mir wayne.


 
solltest dir aber überlegen wenn das einreißt. da windows 8 bzw. 8.1 tatsächlich weiterentwickelt wurde sogar denkbar; also nicht nur die gimmicks wie man es über m$ leicht sagen könnte, und sogar der sound is nicht mehr gegängelt. die allgemein bekannte polemik in allen ehren, ich war ebenso "angetan" von der metro-oberfläche als ich erstmals davon hörte. allerdings entpuppt sich das ganze in 8.1 nur als fullscreen-startmenü, sonst passiert alles auf dem desktop, wie eh und je. metro sollte jedenfalls kein hindernis sein, da kann man andere gründe anführen, z.b. "wozu?" oder "kein bock auf ne neuinstallation".


----------



## OctoCore (12. Oktober 2013)

Ein Spiel macht noch keinen Sommer. 
Ich habe ja schon länger ein paar Zehen in den seichten Win8-See gesteckt - aber da mich BF4 einen Schmutz interessiert, muss ich auch noch nicht ganz hinein hüpfen.
Wenn das bei jedem Game so wäre, dann würde ich es mir überlegen.
Außerhalb von BF4 gibt es keinerlei wundersame Performancevermehrung bei 8.x (wenigstens ist es inzwischen dank 8.1 endlich auf Win7-Stand), leider.
Apropos: Ein Herzliches Willkommen an die frisch angemeldeten 1-Beitrag-Win8-Jubelperser-Accounts.


----------



## blackout24 (12. Oktober 2013)

okeanos7 schrieb:


> ich dachte es liegt an den dx versionen....
> 
> und da win 8.1 ein höheres directx (11.1 statt 11) nutzt, läuft bf4 schneller


 
Die Tests sind auf einer 780 OC wie ich sehe, die DirectX 11.1 garnicht unterstützt nach allem was ich im Internet gelesen habe.


----------



## Vindor (12. Oktober 2013)

OctoCore schrieb:


> Ein Spiel macht noch keinen Sommer.
> Ich habe ja schon länger ein paar Zehen in den seichten Win8-See gesteckt - aber da mich BF4 einen Schmutz interessiert, muss ich auch noch nicht ganz hinein hüpfen.
> Wenn das bei jedem Game so wäre, dann würde ich es mir überlegen.
> Außerhalb von BF4 gibt es keinerlei wundersame Performancevermehrung bei 8.x (wenigstens ist es inzwischen dank 8.1 endlich auf Win7-Stand), leider.
> Apropos: Ein Herzliches Willkommen an die frisch angemeldeten 1-Beitrag-Win8-Jubelperser-Accounts.



"Jubelperser"?! Ich bin kein Perser. "keinerlei wundersame Performancevermehrung bei 8.x"?! Ja stimmt, ich habe gerade gesehen, dass ich vergass, diese Woche meine Pillen einzunehmen - dann bin ich immer wie auf Speed.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (12. Oktober 2013)

Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Ich bleibe aus Prinzip bei Windows 7 und wechsle erst mein OS, wenn MS wieder zur Besinnung gekommen ist, oder Alle Spiele auf Linux laufen. Wenn Windows 9 kein waschechtes Desktop-OS wird, kann mich MS mal am Arsch lecken!


 Geht mir ganz ähnlich. 


Win 8 verkauft sich privat ja auch weiterhin eher schleppend, und wird primär von der Zwangsbündelung mit neuen PCs in den Markt gedrückt, und die Firmenkunden selber stehen mit MS derzeit eh auf Kriegsfuss, Win 8 ist da noch eher ein hintenanstehendes hassobjekt, viel schrecklicher ist für die das Cloud Office ...



Bin mal auf Win 9 gespannt. Wenn mich auf dem Startbildschirm da auch wieder Memory-Kärtchen erwarten, bleibe ich halt noch ein wenig länger Win 7 treu, und drücke Valve mit ihrem Steam OS mal beide Daumen was die Unterstützung der Spielehersteller, und deren Wechsel auf OpenGL betrifft.




Vindor schrieb:


> "Jubelperser"?! Ich bin kein Perser.


 Google "Jubelperser" doch mal. 

Hat nur indirekt was mit den Iranern zu tun.


----------



## Decrypter (12. Oktober 2013)

Ein leicht fader Beigeschmack entsteht da schon. Windows 8 findet kaum Aktzeptanz und nun kommt mit Battlefield 4 der "Mega Hypra Baller Kracher", nachdem die ganzen Gamer förmlich lechzen. Und "rein zufällig" läuft gerade dieses Game unter Windows 8 deutlich besser als unter Windows 7. Ein Schelm wer dabei Böses denkt. Ob das nun an schlampiger Programmierung von DICE liegt, oder ob MS da seine Finger im Spiel hat, wird man nie erfahren. Aber für MS wäre es natürlich die Gelegenheit, bisher wechselunwillige Kunden nun doch zu dem unbeliebten Windows 8 zu bekommen.

Anyway....mich interessiert das absolut nicht die Bohne. Battlefield 4 kann mir genauso den Buckel runterrutschen wie Windows 8 bzw. das Update Namens 8.1
Auch ist die Anzahl der Gamer, die evtl. wegen battlefield 4 nun auf Windows 8 wechseln werden, in der Summe der nutzer, die mit dem Rechner ganz andere Sachen machen als Gamen, verschwindend gering. Das wird fast im Promille Bereich liegen. Sollte MS meinen, mit solchen Aktionen Windows 8 pushen zu wollen, wird das weiterhin nichts an dem Windows 8 Desaster ändern !


----------



## Murdoch (12. Oktober 2013)

mds51 schrieb:


> selbst wenn es doppelt so schnell laufen würde, würde mir das Lego-OS nicht auf die Platte kommen.
> Aber da ich BF4 eh nicht angucke, ist es mir wayne.


 
Na das nenne ich mal ne sinnvolle ansage. 

Also ohne Begründung ein os abzulehnen das doppelt so schnell ist, ist.....  Nennen wir es mal... Voll schlau.


----------



## Vindor (12. Oktober 2013)

Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> Google "Jubelperser" doch mal.
> Hat nur indirekt was mit den Iranern zu tun.


 
So wie "Negerküsse" nur indirekt was mit dunkelhäutigen Menschen zu tun hat?


----------



## OctoCore (12. Oktober 2013)

Vindor schrieb:


> "Jubelperser"?! Ich bin kein Perser. "keinerlei wundersame Performancevermehrung bei 8.x"?! Ja stimmt, ich habe gerade gesehen, dass ich vergass, diese Woche meine Pillen einzunehmen - dann bin ich immer wie auf Speed.


 

Soll hart sein, wenn man wieder runterkommt. 
Was den Begriff angeht, der ist seit Jahrzehnten ein fester Bestandteil der deutschen Sprache. Hat auch einen Wikipedia-Artikel.
Wie auch immer - ich habe selbst noch nie etwas von der mysteriösen Performance, die man auch nie messen kann, gefühlt.
Ich hätte ja nichts dagegen. 
Nur schade, dass die erste echte Performancesteigerung dank DX11.1 ausgerechnet bei BF einschlägt. 
Jetzt hat man sogar die passende Grafikhardware, aber das erste Game, was alles nutzen kann, interessiert mich so sehr wie ein umfallender Kaffeesack in Brasilien.
Mal abwarten, bis was Spannendes kommt.


----------



## Caduzzz (12. Oktober 2013)

...meine Güte, mit welcher Verbissenheit hier einige mal wieder um ihr Betriebssystem kämpfen...das grenzt fast schon an Fanatismus/Wahn

ob BF4 mit WIN8(.1)besser läuft oder nicht ist mir schnurz,da mich BF4 nicht interessiert, aber ich würde die Wahl des Betriebssystems nicht nur an einem Spiel aufhängen


----------



## Luni-Tune (12. Oktober 2013)

Murdoch schrieb:


> Na das nenne ich mal ne sinnvolle ansage.
> 
> Also ohne Begründung *ein os* abzulehnen *das doppelt so schnell ist*, ist.....  Nennen wir es mal... Voll schlau.


 
Das glaubst du doch wohl nicht wirklich?


----------



## spw (12. Oktober 2013)

Also ich hab win 8 pro seit 2 wochen in Verwendung.kostete nix,studierendem Cousin sei dank.

Was die Oberfläche angeht,ist win 8 echt ne Zumutung.

alleine die mail app...Vollbild,buchstaben so gross wie pferdeäpfel,kein 2tes fenster mit zb providerdaten daneben beim accaounterstellen..NEIN da muss man alt tabben damit man Daten nachgucken kann bzw copy paste..was soll das ..ist mein pc nun ein kastriertes tablet oder Möchtegern Smartphone? Mein Provider empfiehlt laut forumposts Thunderbird anstatt win 8 mail app weil win 8 kein POP mehr macht und IMAP den Provider überfordert BUAHAHAHAHAHAH is ja nur A1,ein österreichisches Kleinunternehmen......also hab ich nun Thunderbird drauf.wow sooo sinnvoll oder?

aber es gibt ja erfolgreiche drittanbieterprogramme,kostenpflichtig,die es richten.WOW sowas habe ich noch nie mitbekommen.geld für os,,Geld für Programm,welches os bedienbar macht(zb startisback).

bedienbar für pc user ,die Multitasking mit mehreren fenstern neben/übereinander betreiben wollen und für die Programme nicht apps heissen.

Ich kann die Oberfläche von win 8 nicht nachvollziehen.was ist da der sinn? *War das ein test für Menschenaffen,die bunte kästchen drücken und dann zeit und nervenraubende blink blink Vollbild apps serviert bekommen?*

Ich will schnell gewisse dinge erledigen und kein handysystem auf nem pc haben.

Win 8 ist für mich der beweis der degenerierung der massen.

OK,unter der Haube is win 8 besser,weil moderner.Das maximus mit Intel lan Controller konnte bereits während der Installation ins Internet.win 7 mit sp1 kannte das maximus bzw den intel lan controller nicht.

selbiges mit zb heimnetzwerk bzw TV ,Laptop usw.da gabs kein einrichten,keine guten und schlechten tage des heimnetzwerks.ich musste kein einziges gerät einrichten,alles wurde selbständig gefunden und war funktionsfähig. WOW 

ach ja nur usb3,soundblaster und ati treiber musste ich nachlegen.den rest gabs automatisch. per usb stick 6 Minuten installzeit war auch nett.

Da ich einige zeit in win 8 investiert habe um gewisse alte bekannte dienste und auch Metro los zu werden,sieht mein win 8 jetzt genauso aus wie win 7 ohne aero.nur eben moderner. aber NIEMALS würde ich dafür auch nur einen euro zahlen.die install dauert 6 Minuten und das anpassen an menschliche Bedürfnisse ne Woche..... BAHAHAHA


----------



## Bensta (12. Oktober 2013)

Das typische halt, sobald eine neue Version erscheint, wird sie als erstes wieder so zurück gebaut, das sie wie Windows 95 aussieht. Kann ich aber gut verstehen. Ich bau mir auch gerade wieder so ne Kiste zusammen, und da wird Windows 7 oder Vista benutzt.


----------



## Gast1655586602 (12. Oktober 2013)

Das Thema ansich ist sehr heikel!

Nahezu alle Spiele liefen lange Zeit unter Windows 7 besser und oftmals stabiler. Auf Windows 8 hat man oft Abstürze oder Inkompatibilitäten und muss sich umorientieren.

Jetzt kommt ein Spiel wie Battlefield 4 und legt so enorm zu. Ein Schelm wer böses dabei denkt! 

*--> Bevor uns DICE nicht die exakten Gründe nennen kann, woher diese Unterschiede kommen, riecht es stark nach mangelnder Programmierung oder selektiver einseitiger Optimierung. Ich bin persönlich kein Fan von solchen Manipulationen.*

Jedoch macht mich der Fakt stutzig, dass sich DICE / EA von AMD für 8 Millionen hat "kaufen" lassen. Auch wenn das nicht unbedingt der richtige Begriff ist, zeigt es doch wie beeinflussbar diese Firma ist(!). Es wäre also nicht undenkbar, wenn Microsoft da auch die Finger im Spiel hätte, um ihr am Markt bescheiden laufendes Windows 8 zu pushen! 

*--> Sofern nur einzelne Spiele betroffen sind, ist das erstmal zweitraging. Sollte das Plus an Mehrleistung nur durch einzelne Optimierungen erfolgt sein, verlange ich von DICE / EA ein nachträgliches Patchen alter Games bis rückwirkend mindestens 2009. Tun sie das nicht, hat die Sache weiterhin einen bitteren Beigeschmack!*


----------



## hanfi104 (12. Oktober 2013)

Intressant zu lesen das alle davon ausgehen, dass das große Leistungsplus auch in dem fertigen Spiel (nicht zum Release!) vorhanden sein wird. Liegt dann bestimmt bei +-0 - 10%


----------



## sentinel1 (12. Oktober 2013)

Ich meine auch, dass Win8.x hier gepuscht wird, aber letztendlich waren alle neueren Win - Versionen mit der Zeit schneller als die alten, oder ?

Ein nicht profitorientiertes BS wie Linux könnte hier irgendwann mal Abhilfe schaffen und den Entwicklern Freiheit und einheitliche Standards bieten, so die Theorie. 

Dann bräuchte man sich auch nicht mehr über überdimensionale Kacheln und noch schlechter missratener Werbung dafür aufregen.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (13. Oktober 2013)

spw schrieb:


> Also ich hab win 8 pro seit 2 wochen in Verwendung.kostete nix,studierendem Cousin sei dank.
> 
> Was die Oberfläche angeht,ist win 8 echt ne Zumutung.
> 
> ...


 
Du hast es grad gut ausgedrückt. Das Betriebssystem ist unter der Haube um allen anderen erhaben. 

Es geht jetzt eigentlich nur um die Oberfläche an der sich alle aufhängen.
Viele schreiben das aber hier so, als ob *alles* bei Windows 8 schlecht wär, obwohl es ja eher die Oberfläche ist.


----------



## DiZER (13. Oktober 2013)

klasse idee von dir marco mit (Miyu's Video) , so werde auch "ich" - mir doch noch mal überlegen, die aktuelle PCGH zu kaufen! 

weitere deiner "neuartigen" video teaser - in dieser form, wären herzlichst willkommen. 

ps. *win 8.1* ist on the way! 



grüße an dich marco.


----------



## bynemesis (13. Oktober 2013)

immer lustig wie  jedes windows erstmal runtergemacht wird.
damals schon bei vista und jetz bei win8.
dabei sind BEIDE 90% windows 7, welches ja total hochgelobt wird.

vista sowie windows 8 laufen wie windows 7.
vista war anfangs kacke wegen den treibern -> automatisch muss vista ja auch total schlecht sein.
und was is so anders an windows 8? garnix bis auf die oberfläche welche sogar viel bequemer zu bedienen is als windows 7.
windows taste drücken und tippen was man braucht um ein prog oder spiel zu starten -> EINFACHER GEHTS DOCH GARNICHT ? wofür braucht man ein windows 7 menü?

unter der haube ist ein windows 8 einem win7 auch überlegen.

immer diese DAUs hier...


----------



## OctoCore (13. Oktober 2013)

majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Du hast es grad gut ausgedrückt. Das Betriebssystem ist unter der Haube um allen anderen erhaben.


Soooo dramatisch viel hat sich auch nicht getan - eher Feintuning. Vom besseren Scheduler merkt man praktisch mit den Kleinkisten hier nix, das ist eher was für die großen Eisen. Aber davon merkt man auch zwischen XP und 7 nichts - und da hat sich schon einiges mehr verbessert.
Ach so - da ist ja noch dieses DX-Dingsi. Aber wen interessiert das schon. 



> Es geht jetzt eigentlich nur um die Oberfläche an der sich alle aufhängen.
> Viele schreiben das aber hier so, als ob *alles* bei Windows 8 schlecht wär, obwohl es ja eher die Oberfläche ist.


 
Es ist doch gar nicht *die* Oberfläche - es ist nur vorbei mit *einer* Oberfläche Singular.
Plural ist angesagt.
Wer sagt, manche Leute können nicht bis drei zählen, kennt wohl keine Windows-User.
Anscheinend reicht es bei vielen nicht einmal bis zwei. 
Zwei Oberflächen, eine für Apps und eine für wie immer.
Wer mit Apps nichts am Hut hat, ignoriert das Fliesenland und alles wird gut - ist fast so, wie man es aus Großvaters Zeiten kennt.
Und wer jetzt "Startmenü" sagt, wird gesteinigt.


----------



## Staazvaind (13. Oktober 2013)

inhalt gelöscht, bin wohl zu müde 

kurz um, lange nicht mehr so ein trickreiches marketing seitens m$ gesehen.

alle features von win8 sind als win7-patch nachlieferbar.
die entwicklungskosten wird sich m$ natürlich sparen wollen.

die welt ist nicht schwarz oder weiß, an die fanatistische volksfront von win8'a...


----------



## hfb (13. Oktober 2013)

Startmenü


----------



## Noctua (13. Oktober 2013)

OctoCore schrieb:


> Und wer jetzt "Startmenü" sagt, wird gesteinigt.


"Aero statt Windows 2000 Oberfläche", "Widgets", "PC ausschalten/neustarten/in den Standby schicken ohne noch eigene Verknüpfungen erstellen zu müssen oder umständlich und mit mehr Klicks als früher" und "immer die volle Systemsteuerung und nicht 2 verschiedene Systemsteuerungen aus Metro und vom Desktop"


----------



## majinvegeta20 (13. Oktober 2013)

OctoCore schrieb:


> Soooo dramatisch viel hat sich auch nicht getan - eher Feintuning. Vom besseren Scheduler merkt man praktisch mit den Kleinkisten hier nix, das ist eher was für die großen Eisen. Aber davon merkt man auch zwischen XP und 7 nichts - und da hat sich schon einiges mehr verbessert.
> Ach so - da ist ja noch dieses DX-Dingsi. Aber wen interessiert das schon.



Naja, wenn für dich diese Verbesserungen nichts zählen, dann hättest du auch genauso gut bei Vista bleiben können. 
Von Vista zu 7 war der Tuningzuwachs, wie Features, Startzeit sowie Multithread Optimierungen (SMT/Module) weitaus geringer. 

Ich weiß, das du Windows 8 auf den Tod nicht ab kannst und soll dir auch gegönnt sein.  
Aber man sollte auch die positiven Dinge, die Windows 8 nun einmal mitbringt nicht außer Acht lassen. 



OctoCore schrieb:


> Es ist doch gar nicht *die* Oberfläche - es ist nur vorbei mit *einer* Oberfläche Singular.
> Plural ist angesagt.
> Wer sagt, manche Leute können nicht bis drei zählen, kennt wohl keine Windows-User.
> Anscheinend reicht es bei vielen nicht einmal bis zwei.
> ...


 
Oberfläche ist für mich ein Ganzes. Da ist es mir persönlich völlig Schnuppe, in wie viel Bestandteile sich diese aufteilt. 
Aber wenn es dir lieber ist, kannst du auch ruhig von mehreren Oberflächen sprechen.


----------



## Kekskrieger (13. Oktober 2013)

da hats Microschrott wieder zum Kauf von Windoof 8.1 Geschafft


----------



## DiZER (13. Oktober 2013)

so...so...so... meine lieben herren, alle die hier von uns bei klarem verstand sind, können mit sicherheit selber einschätzen ob und was ihnen ein win 8.1 update für den spielerechner bringt. 

alle win 8 hater oder wie man sie hier auch immer noch nennen mag - sollen sich doch bitte lieber bedeckt halten, weil sie sich ja sowieso jedes mal ein neues iphone besorgen um dann aber hier ordentlich gegen microsoft zu wettern. 

nix persönliches, aber mal ne grobe einschätzung der situation.


----------



## Noctua (13. Oktober 2013)

DiZER schrieb:


> so...so...so... meine lieben herren, alle die hier von uns bei klarem verstand sind, können mit sicherheit selber einschätzen ob und was ihnen ein win 8.1 update für den spielerechner bringt.
> 
> alle win 8 hater oder wie man sie hier auch immer noch nennen mag - sollen sich doch bitte lieber bedeckt halten, weil sie sich ja sowieso jedes mal ein neues iphone besorgen um dann aber hier ordentlich gegen microsoft zu wettern.
> 
> nix persönliches, aber mal ne grobe einschätzung der situation.



Ach, hat da jemand nur ein Windows-Phone bekommen, obwohl er lieber ein neues iPhone wollte?


----------



## DiZER (13. Oktober 2013)

Noctua schrieb:


> Ach, hat da jemand nur ein Windows-Phone bekommen, obwohl er lieber ein neues iPhone wollte?




sprichst du von dir? 

ich nutze gar kein smartphone und bin nicht mal bei facebook, so what? 


mfg


----------



## Noctua (13. Oktober 2013)

DiZER schrieb:


> sprichst du von dir?
> 
> ich nutze gar kein smartphone und bin nicht mal bei facebook, so what?
> 
> ...



<°)))o><


----------



## White-Eagle (13. Oktober 2013)

DiZER schrieb:


> so...so...so... meine lieben herren, alle die hier von uns bei klarem verstand sind...
> 
> _alle win 8 *hater*_ oder wie man sie hier auch immer noch nennen mag - sollen sich doch bitte lieber bedeckt halten, ... um dann aber hier ordentlich gegen microsoft zu wettern.
> 
> nix persönliches, aber mal ne grobe einschätzung der situation.



Hast dich leider verschrieben,  
soll wohl Win 8 Pater (als Synonym für: gebetsmütiges wiederholen, ständiges predigen der Win 8-Vorteile?  )
oder Win 8 Kater  (nach dem man am Vortag zulang auf die Win-8-Kacheln geschaut hat [bedeutend: wie nach der anstrengenden gestrigen Feier?  ]) oder so sowas in der Art sein?
Einen anderen Begriff hab ich leider nicht gefunden.

Äh, ev. noch hadern (mit der Überzeugung zu den noch fehlenden Vorteilen von Win8)?


----------



## Atma (13. Oktober 2013)

Ich war beim Lesen des Titels ja auf vieles gefasst, doch was ich beim Überfliegen der 8 Seiten lesen musste ... einfach nur blankes Entsetzen. Wie weit kann ein Diskussionsniveau eigentlich sinken? Noch tiefer als hier geht es doch langsam echt nicht mehr. Wie man so verbittert gegen ein *Betriebssystem* haten und dazu auch noch so viel Unwissen verbreiten kann, ist mir schleierhaft. Ich kann allen Dice und Windows 8.1 Hatern nur *sehr* ans Herz legen, mal die Twitter Seite von Johan Andersson, Technical Director der Frostbite Engine bei Dice, zu besuchen.

*KLICK*

Was könnt ihr aus seinen Tweets lernen? Hier eine kurze Auflistung:

1.) Dice wird nicht von Microsoft bezahlt.
2.) Dice ist sich bewusst, dass die Mehrheit Windows 7 nutzt und schätzt. Feedback bezüglich der DX 11.1 Exklusivität bei Windows 8.1 hat Dice an MS weitergegeben, doch MS interessiert das nicht.
3.) Die Schlussfolgerung ist somit, dass Dice es auch lieber wäre, wenn es 11.1 für Windows 7 gäbe.
4.) Die höhere Performance in 8.1 liegt  vor allem an DX 11.1 und den damit verbundenen neuerem WDDM 1.2/1.3 - dieses entlastet die CPU und sorgt so für höhere FPS in CPU limitierten Szenen.
5.) Die in BF4 genutzten Features von DX 11.1 sind *Softwarefeatures*. Somit können GeForce Karten ab der 600er Serie sehr wohl damit umgehen und auch nutzen. Johan Andersson hat selbst bestätigt, dass GeForce Karten von 11.1 in gleichem Maß profitieren wie AMD Karten.
6.) Trotz aller Optimierungen für Windows 7 wird die effizienteste und performanteste Lösung DirectX 11.1 + Windows 8.1 bis Mantle bleiben.

Und noch was persönliches an Turican: Wie du einfach nur blind, stumpfsinnig und ohne jeden Verstand gegen Dice hatest, hat schon krankhafte Ausmaße angenommen. Hast du ein Vorstellungsgespräch bei Dice vermasselt und wurdest nicht genommen? Wirst du von irgendwem bezahlt, dass du bei jeder Battlefield bezogenen News deine Hasstiraden loslässt? Bist du ein absoluter Programmier-Pro aus der Zukunft und weißt etwas, was kein anderer Programmierer weiß? Wenn du Dice für so absolut unfähig hältst, empfehle ich dir dein eigenes Entwicklerstudio zu gründen, damit du den Noobs bei Dice mal so richtig zeigen kannst wo der Hammer hängt. 

Einfach nur lächerlich was man sich bei jeder News geben muss.


----------



## OberstFleischer (13. Oktober 2013)

Sorry , Vista war nicht nur wegen den Treibern schlecht . 


bynemesis schrieb:


> immer lustig wie  jedes windows erstmal runtergemacht wird.
> damals schon bei vista und jetz bei win8.
> dabei sind BEIDE 90% windows 7, welches ja total hochgelobt wird.
> 
> ...




Win8 ist nur wegen der Oberfläche zu Win7 unterschiedlich ?


> und was is so anders an windows 8? garnix bis auf die oberfläche welche sogar viel bequemer zu bedienen is als windows 7.


Aber unter der Haube nun doch ? Was nun ? 


> unter der haube ist ein windows 8 einem win7 auch überlegen.


Wenn man nur das 10 Finger-Suchsystem beherrscht ist das wahr , aber einfach ein Doppelklick auf die Verknüpfung nicht ? 


> windows taste drücken und tippen was man braucht um ein prog oder spiel zu starten -> EINFACHER GEHTS DOCH GARNICHT ?


manche MOF´s sind lustiger 


> immer diese DAUs hier...


Jaja , Win8-Belieber


----------



## eXtreme1808 (13. Oktober 2013)

*an den Origin Shit-Storm denk*

@Atma

Vielen Dank für deinen Post! 

Windows 8(.1) ist in der Tat gewöhnungsbedürftig. Jedoch ist vor allem das 8.1 Update erheblich besser als das "normale" Windows 8 (habe den Vergleich mit meinem Ultrabook).
Man merkt einfach, dass das System performanter und ressourcenfreundlicher läuft. 

Vista war meiner Meinung nach der richtige Fehltritt seitens Microsoft....


----------



## Jor-El (13. Oktober 2013)

Jo, sticked mal den Post von Atma bitte, damit die komischen Fragen und Anmerkungen wegbleiben. Die Typen dazu wegen mir auch gleich.


----------



## OctoCore (13. Oktober 2013)

majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Naja, wenn für dich diese Verbesserungen nichts zählen, dann hättest du auch genauso gut bei Vista bleiben können.
> Von Vista zu 7 war der Tuningzuwachs, wie Features, Startzeit sowie Multithread Optimierungen (SMT/Module) weitaus geringer.


Der Unterschied zwischen 7 und Vista ist praktisch vernachlässigbar. Bis auf die Verbesserungen unter der Haube der GUI, die bei Vista zum Flaschenhals werden konnte - ist aber mit verhältnismäßig dicken Rechnern kaum aufgefallen.



> Ich weiß, das du Windows 8 auf den Tod nicht ab kannst und soll dir auch gegönnt sein.



Das kannst du nicht wissen, höchstens vermuten. 
Und es ist nicht wahr.
Ich habs zwar schon gefühlt 375446mal geschrieben: mein 8 ist genauso eingerichtet wie mein 7, sieht ihm zum Verwechseln ähnlich und ich bediene es genauso.
Das ich noch nicht mit Sack und Pack umgezogen bin, hat natürlich seine Gründe - aber das ist mein Bier.



> Aber man sollte auch die positiven Dinge, die Windows 8 nun einmal mitbringt nicht außer Acht lassen.



Tue ich auch nicht. Deshalb muss man aber nicht blind gegenüber den Kritikpunkten sein.
Ich sehe das eher pragmatisch und neutral. Habe schon genug Win-Versionen kommen und gehen sehen.
Dafür gibt es dann Dresche von beiden Seiten.
Verteidigt man 8 gegen die üblichen dämlichen gebetsmühlenartig vorgetragen Standardanwürfe, ist man ein 8er-Fanboy.
Nörgelt man dran rum, hat man die Win8-Groupies am Hals - die sind schlimmer als Trekkies (um bei dem hinkenden Vergleich zu bleiben - es gibt Trekkies und Trekker, zwischen beiden gibt es gravierende Unterschiede. Wäre Windows StarTrek... naja... mich erinnert die 7-vs-8-Geschichte frappierend an Kirk vs. Picard ).



> Oberfläche ist für mich ein Ganzes. Da ist es mir persönlich völlig Schnuppe, in wie viel Bestandteile sich diese aufteilt.
> Aber wenn es dir lieber ist, kannst du auch ruhig von mehreren Oberflächen sprechen.



Wenn die App-Oberfläche seamless in den Desktop integriert wäre, könnte man trotz Design- und Bedienbruch vielleicht von einer Oberfläche sprechen.
Ist es aber nicht - man wechselt zwischen zwei Universen. Auch unter der Haube sind die beiden technisch von einander getrennt.



hfb schrieb:


> Startmenü


 
Da hat jemand "Startmenü" gesagt - Steinigt ihn!

STEINE! Gut und günstig, spitz und kantig! Im Angebot - kauft zwei und es gibt einen gratis dazu!


----------



## Jor-El (13. Oktober 2013)

OctoCore schrieb:


> es gibt Trekkies und Trekker, zwischen beiden gibt es gravierende Unterschiede.


 
Nach Gene Roddenberry nicht. Aber was wusste der schon. 



> The issue is also shown in the film Trekkies 2, in which a Star Trek fan recounts a supposed incident during a Star Trek convention where Gene Roddenberry used the term "trekkies" to describe fans of the show, only to be corrected by a fan that stood up and yelled "Trekkers!" Gene Roddenberry, allegedly, responded with "No, it's trekkies. I should know, I invented the thing."


Manchmal muss man nichts reininterpretieren. 

Quelle


----------



## grenn-CB (13. Oktober 2013)

TheGoodBadWeird schrieb:


> Jedoch macht mich der Fakt stutzig, dass sich DICE / EA von AMD für 8 Millionen hat "kaufen" lassen. Auch wenn das nicht unbedingt der richtige Begriff ist, zeigt es doch wie beeinflussbar diese Firma ist(!). Es wäre also nicht undenkbar, wenn Microsoft da auch die Finger im Spiel hätte, um ihr am Markt bescheiden laufendes Windows 8 zu pushen!


 
Das macht mich auch stutzig wie schon im anderen Beitrag von mir erwähnt.
Denn 5 oder 10 Millionen wären ja für MS Trinkgeld.



bynemesis schrieb:


> immer lustig wie jedes windows erstmal runtergemacht wird.
> damals schon bei vista und jetz bei win8.
> dabei sind BEIDE 90% windows 7, welches ja total hochgelobt wird.


Von dem Kernel her ja aber von der Bedienung unterscheidet sich Windows 7 zu 8 deutlich und das nicht zum Vorteil



> vista sowie windows 8 laufen wie windows 7.
> vista war anfangs kacke wegen den treibern -> automatisch muss vista ja auch total schlecht sein.
> und was is so anders an windows 8? garnix bis auf die oberfläche welche sogar viel bequemer zu bedienen is als windows 7.


Wenn man ein Tablet nutzt dann hättest du Recht aber nicht bei einen PC.
Kann aber auch sein das du es anders siehst, aber die Mehrheit denke ich sieht es so das es sich schlechter bedienen lässt als Windows 7.



> windows taste drücken und tippen was man braucht um ein prog oder spiel zu starten -> EINFACHER GEHTS DOCH GARNICHT ? wofür braucht man ein windows 7 menü?


Das geht bei Windows 7 auch und bei Vista auch



> unter der haube ist ein windows 8 einem win7 auch überlegen.


Ach ne, das hätten wir aber nicht gewusst, aber das ist auch so ziemlich der einzige Vorteil neben den neuen Task Manager der für Windows 8, wenn es nach mir geht.



> immer diese DAUs hier...


Das hättest du dir auch sparen können.


----------



## OctoCore (13. Oktober 2013)

Jor-El schrieb:


> Nach Gene Roddenberry nicht. Aber was wusste der schon.
> 
> 
> Manchmal muss man nichts reininterpretieren.
> ...


 
Weia - ziemlich Off-Topic. 
Wer hat's erfunden? Die Schwei... Nee, Gene natürlich. Die Trekkies
Aber die Trekker hat er nicht erfunden. Gruppen haben eben die Eigenschaft, sich selbst zu definieren. 
Was weiß Gene schon? Nicht mehr viel, weil er zum Teil als Staubwölkchen um die Erde kreist.

Wie kriege ich jetzt den Übergang zum Topic hin?
Überhaupt nicht...
Aber es ist trotzdem amüsant, mit welch religiöser Inbrunst sich so mancher an sein OS klammert.
Die BF4-Sache scheint wohl hier und da den "Ätsch-Jetzt erst recht!"-Reflex auszulösen.
Mit sachlicher Auseinandersetzung hat das nichts zu tun.
Und es ist auch nicht wirklich komisch - früher wurden bei ähnlichem Kinderkram Leute verbrannt.
Oder gesteinigt.


----------



## FrozenLayer (13. Oktober 2013)

All die Tränen der Ewig-Gestrigen hier. Köstlich, einfach köstlich.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (13. Oktober 2013)

caduzzz schrieb:


> ...meine Güte, mit welcher Verbissenheit hier einige mal wieder um ihr Betriebssystem kämpfen...das grenzt fast schon an Fanatismus/Wahn
> 
> ob BF4 mit WIN8(.1)besser läuft oder nicht ist mir schnurz,da mich BF4 nicht interessiert, aber ich würde die Wahl des Betriebssystems nicht nur an einem Spiel aufhängen


 Hat nix mit Fanatismus zu tun. Mir sagt es einfach nicht zu, also kaufe ich es nicht. Ich unterlege das mit einer ganz simplen Begründung, das ist weit von Fanatismus entfernt. 


 Win 8 ist ein gutes Windows, unter der Haube wohl tatsächlich das Beste, weil sauberer programmiert, besserer Scheduler, ein paar neue Funktionen und Tweaks bei der Geschwindigkeit hinsichtlich Multikern-Unterstützung, SSDs, sowie das aktuellste Direct3D .... alles schön und gut und unbestreitbar, aber: Zeitgleich will man mir ein GUI aufdrücken, das mir einfach nicht zusagt. Metro mag auf Geräten mir Touchscreen absolut seine Berechtigung haben, allerdings halte ich sowas auf einer Desktop-Maschine für überflüssig und umständlich, da will ich meine althergebrachten und namensgebenden Fenster auf einem schlichten Desktop, das ist mit Tastatur/Maus immer noch die bequemste und schnellste Arbeitsumgebung, ganz zu schweigen davon, dass man sich da dran gewöhnt hat. Die "klassische" Desktop-Oberfläche, die in Form einer App daher kommt, sieht darüber hinaus bei Win 8 dank fehlendem Aero aus wie prä-2000 - nein danke. Wäre Metro optional, ich wäre seit Launch bei Win 8 dabei. 

Da mir das neue GUI aber aufs Auge gedrückt wird (Grund: Microsoft kriegt kein Bein in den Mobile Markt, also sollen die User an ihr GUI zwangsgewöhnt werden am PC, damit diese auch in der mobilen Welt irgendwann zum "gewohnten" Interface greifen, um nix anderes gehts hier), und ich nicht wählen kann (und nein, 8.1 bringt da auch keine Verbesserung, Metro ist weiter Pflicht und der "Startbutton ist ein schlechter Witz, da nurmehr Hotlink auf Metro), installiere ich es schlichtweg nicht, da es mich nicht anspricht, so einfach ist das. Es gibt auch keinen wirklich zwingenden Grund, da alle Spiele und sämtliche Software die ich sonst noch nutze in adäquater Geschwindigkeit laufen (3770K OC + Titan, da brauchts ein Weilchen, bis das OS merklich bremst : P). Und sieht man sich die Zahlen an und hört man die Stimmen auch aus dem Firmenumfeld, so geht das wohl Vielen so. Der eigentliche Grund, warum Win 8 in BF4 Vorteile hat ist ja, dass MS als "Feature" für 8 einfach mal Direct3D 11.1 und bald auch 11.2 exklusiv für ihr neues OS unter Verschluss hält (irgendwie muss man den Leuten 8 ja schmackhaft machen ^^), rein technisch spräche nix dagegen, die effektivere API auch unter Win 7 anzubieten per Patch, aber das wird nicht geschehen ... "BF4 unter Win 8.1 schneller" ist ein zu schönes Lockmittel, um ein paar Unentschlussene zu konvertieren - mich lässt das kalt, ~80 FPS statt 70 unter 1080p/Ultra ist mir wumpe. 

Selbst Apple, inzwischen Microsofts grosses Vorbild so scheint es, trennt noch klar zwischen Desktop- und Mobile OS, weil die oben erwähnte Massnahme nicht nötig haben. Und OSX wächst relativ gesehen im Markt kräftig weiter, während Windows-PCs arge Absatzprobleme haben und unter Kannibalisierungseffekten mit dem Mobile-Markt leiden.


----------



## Noctua (13. Oktober 2013)

OctoCore schrieb:


> mein 8 ist genauso eingerichtet wie mein 7, sieht ihm zum Verwechseln ähnlich und ich bediene es genauso.


Auch mit Aero und Widgets? Wenn ja, wie hast du das gemacht? Ansonsten sieht es nicht zum Verwechseln ähnlich!



Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> Metro mag auf Geräten mir Touchscreen absolut seine Berechtigung haben


Ich finde dass man mit einem Android-Tablet von der GUI her (!!) angenehmer arbeitet wie mit einem Surface (beide Versionen im Laden angetestet). Meiner Meinung nach (!!) ist die GUI von Windows 8 auf beiden Geräten nicht wirklich durchdacht.

Windows 8 ist von der Software selbst ein schönes Betriebssystem mit ein paar schönen neuen, gut durchdachten Funktionen. Aber die GUI (und damit meine ich nicht nur Metro) macht alles wieder kaputt und übertrifft damit die Vorteile für mich. Aber Gerüchten zufolge soll ja für Windows 9 Hoffnung bestehen.


----------



## FrozenLayer (13. Oktober 2013)

Hoffnung wofür? Dass der PC-Markt endgültig begraben wird? Immerhin trug Win7 ja scheinbar maßgeblich dazu bei, dass PCs allmählich kein Faktor mehr werden. Kommt jetzt noch ein innovationsloser Klon (die alte, unbrauchbare GUI) war's das. 

Und ja, Aero Glass kann man in Win8 wiederbekommen, genauso wie die Gadgets. Wüsste zwar nicht, wozu, aber es geht.


----------



## Noctua (13. Oktober 2013)

FrozenLayer schrieb:


> Und ja, Aero Glass kann man in Win8 wiederbekommen, genauso wie die Gadgets. Wüsste zwar nicht, wozu, aber es geht.


Dann verlinke mal zu den entsprechenden Webseiten. Und mit Aero Glass meine ich nicht nur dieses komische Betatool mit komplett durchsichtigen Fenstern. 
Warum? Weil es besser ausschaut und ich die Widgets nutze. Schön das du es nicht brauchst, aber kannst du mal andere Meinungen akzeptieren?


----------



## PCGH_Raff (13. Oktober 2013)

Atma schrieb:


> Ich war beim Lesen des Titels ja auf vieles gefasst, doch was ich beim Überfliegen der 8 Seiten lesen musste ... einfach nur blankes Entsetzen. Wie weit kann ein Diskussionsniveau eigentlich sinken? Noch tiefer als hier geht es doch langsam echt nicht mehr. Wie man so verbittert gegen ein *Betriebssystem* haten und dazu auch noch so viel Unwissen verbreiten kann, ist mir schleierhaft. Ich kann allen Dice und Windows 8.1 Hatern nur *sehr* ans Herz legen, mal die Twitter Seite von Johan Andersson, Technical Director der Frostbite Engine bei Dice, zu besuchen.
> 
> *KLICK*
> 
> ...


 
Sehr gut und richtig. Nominiert für das Posting des Monats! Lest und versteht. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## FrozenLayer (13. Oktober 2013)

Aber Google kennt ihr, ja? :/

8GadgetPack - Download - CHIP Online
Aero Glass for Windows 8

Und diese Gadgets sind schon immer ein Witz gewesen, ein ausgesprochen hässlicher und ziemlich unnützer noch dazu. Wer auf solchen Firlefanz steht, hat es seit jeher mit Rainmeter gemacht. Und das gibts ebenfalls für Win8.

Ich weiß ehrlich gesagt nicht, was euer Problem ist. Macht Win8 wie Win7 wenn ihr es unbedingt braucht oder bleibt doch einfach gleich bei Win7? Ihr habt euer Super-OS schon, seid mal nicht so egoistisch und versucht denjenigen, die den Stil von Win8 mögen, den alten Dreck wieder aufzuzwingen weil ihr es scheinbar nicht gebacken bekommt, 3 Setups auszuführen. 

Für den sinnfreien Startbutton mache ich euch direkt verantwortlich. Zum Glück hat MS nicht auch noch das alte Startmenü wieder reingepackt.


----------



## OberstFleischer (13. Oktober 2013)

FrozenLayer schrieb:


> Aber Google kennt ihr, ja? :/
> 
> 8GadgetPack - Download - CHIP Online
> Aero Glass for Windows 8
> ...



Ruhig Brauner... ruuuhig  

Ich für meinen Teil entspann mich mal bei ein paar Runden BF4 (Startmenü drück-Origin starten-Bf4 spielen)


----------



## Noctua (13. Oktober 2013)

FrozenLayer schrieb:


> Aber Google kennt ihr, ja? :/
> 
> 8GadgetPack - Download - CHIP Online
> Aero Glass for Windows 8
> ...



Beides vor ein paar Monaten getestet und dann für unbrauchbar erklärt. Vielleicht hat man bei Aero Glass für Windows 8 mittlerweile etwas verbessert, aber auf den Bildern schaut es immer noch häßlich aus im direkten Vergleich zu Windows 7. Und die Widgetsammlung war damals verbugt.
Warum ich mich beschwere? Weil MS mal wieder (wie damals Dx10 für Vista+ only) sinnvolle Verbesserung nur für ein unbeliebtes OS rausbringt um die Leute zum Umstieg zu bewegen. Somit habe ich die Wahl zwischen Performance oder mit zusagender GUI. Die Wahl für mich habe ich getroffen, trotzdem darf ich diese (aus meiner Sicht) Missstände ansprechen.

Der neue Startbutton in Win 8 zeigt eigentlich nur, dass MS es bisher nicht verstanden wo das Problem liegt.

Und auf weitere Diskussionen mit dir lasse ich mich nicht mehr ein, mit dem Großteil deines Post hast du dich dafür disqualifiziert.


----------



## OctoCore (13. Oktober 2013)

Noctua schrieb:


> Auch mit Aero und Widgets? Wenn ja, wie hast du das gemacht? Ansonsten sieht es nicht zum Verwechseln ähnlich!


 
Du weißt nicht, wie mein Win7 aussieht. 
Man wird unter Win7 nicht zu Aero gezwungen. Soll Leute geben, die verzichten freiwillig drauf.
Nein, Aero habe ich unter Win8 nicht, aber das tausche ich gerne gegen die Möglichkeit ein, wieder wie unter XP die obere Fenstermenüleiste konfigurieren zu können. Man muss trotzdem zweimal hinsehen, um zu merken, dass man nicht mehr in Win7 ist. Wurde in einem Public-View-Test vor meinem Rechner verifiziert. 
Widgets habe ich unter Win7 eh nicht - nur Sidebar-Gadgets. Die habe ich unter 8 natürlich auch.


----------



## FrozenLayer (13. Oktober 2013)

Eure Ablehnung zeigt eher, dass ihr nicht verstanden habt, wo das Problem liegt. 
Oder magst du mir erklären, warum der PC-Markt mit Win7 so stark eingebrochen ist, obwohl es, wenn man nach diesem Forum geht, doch der Messias überhaupt sein müsste?

Die Gadgets habe ich jetzt nicht getestet, da nutzlos aber Aero Glass funktioniert genauso wie bei Win7. Natürlich ebenso sinnfrei, hab es wieder runtergeworfen. 

Diskutieren brauchst wirklich nicht, musst dir ja so schon alles aus den Fingern saugen.


----------



## OctoCore (13. Oktober 2013)

Lol... Da könnte man genauso gut schreiben, dass der PC-Markt mit Mutti Merkel als Bundeskanzlereuse eingebrochen ist.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (13. Oktober 2013)

FrozenLayer schrieb:


> Eure Ablehnung zeigt eher, dass ihr nicht verstanden habt, wo das Problem liegt.
> Oder magst du mir erklären, warum der PC-Markt mit Win7 so stark eingebrochen ist, obwohl es, wenn man nach diesem Forum geht, doch der Messias überhaupt sein müsste?


Liegt eher weniger am OS selber, sondern an der Tatsache, dass fast niemand schnellere Rechner braucht. 


 - Kein Mensch auf der Welt - ausser Proggern, Vid-Editoren und Gamern (die allesamt immer Power brauchen) - brauchte seinen PC die letzten ~7 Jahre für irgendwas aufrüsten, Office und Browser rennen auch auf Gen 1 Dual-Core-Fertigrechnern
- Smartphones und Tablets kannibalisieren ein wenig den PC-Markt



Windows 7 ist - wie Win 8 übrigens, oder Vista in fertig gepatchter Form (später recompiled und als 7 verkauft) - einfach ein gutes Windows wie jedes andere davor, es gibt einfach kein Killer-Feature, für das man als DAU eine PC-Neuanschaffung samt neuem vorinstallierten OS bräuchte. Lustigerweise hat sich der Einbruch im PC-Markt mit Win 8 noch beschleunigt, aber das ist nur ne Randbemerkung. Wobei ich da eher von Marktsättigung reden würde. Und da hilft es auch nicht, dass wir seit 3 Inkarnationen von Windows praktisch keinerlei Fortschritt haben, MS könnte sich gegen den Trend mit neuen, sinnvollen Funktionen ein wenig stellen, aber da kommt ja nix brauchbares. Statt dessen machen sie marginale Updates wie DX11.1/2 exklusiv als Kaufgrund. Win 8 vergrault mit dem ungewohnten GUI sogar eher noch unbedarfte Anwender als dass es sie anzieht.


----------



## Oberst Klink (13. Oktober 2013)

Atma schrieb:


> Ich war beim Lesen des Titels ja auf vieles gefasst, doch was ich beim Überfliegen der 8 Seiten lesen musste ... einfach nur blankes Entsetzen. Wie weit kann ein Diskussionsniveau eigentlich sinken? Noch tiefer als hier geht es doch langsam echt nicht mehr. Wie man so verbittert gegen ein *Betriebssystem* haten und dazu auch noch so viel Unwissen verbreiten kann, ist mir schleierhaft. Ich kann allen Dice und Windows 8.1 Hatern nur *sehr* ans Herz legen, mal die Twitter Seite von Johan Andersson, Technical Director der Frostbite Engine bei Dice, zu besuchen.
> 
> *KLICK*
> 
> ...


 
Ich denke mal, dass sich die Kritik nicht gegen DICE richtet, sondern gegen MS. Die Leute bei DICE machen einfach nur ihre Arbeit und können wohl nichts dafür, dass BF4 unter Windows 8(.1) einfach besser läuft, da es wohl an DX11.1 liegt. Wohl aber wird MS kritisiert, dafür, dass sie mit aller Macht ihr Zwitter-OS den Leuten aufs Auge drücken wollen, in dem sie Windows 7 die Vorteile von DX11.1 verweigern. 

Und Ich denke in einem gewissen Maß ist auch der Ersteller der News daran "schuld", dass die Disskusion teilweise so ausartet. Man muss ja nicht gleich in den Titel schreiben, dass Windows 8 Windows 7 in BF4 "abzieht". Das finde Ich schon etwas reißerisch, vor allem da von "Abziehen" wirklich nicht die Rede sein kann. Im fertigen Spiel wird das vielleicht ein paar Prozente ausmachen. 

Ich habe ja geschrieben, dass DICE selbst schuld wäre, wenn sie Windows 7 vernachlässigen würden. Und laut dem Twitter-Post, sind DICE die Leute mit Windows 7 ja auch nicht egal. Daher nehme Ich stark an, dass man an der Performance unter Windows 7 noch arbeiten wird, weshalb die Unterschiede im fertigen Spiel geringer ausfallen dürften. 

Der Punkt ist, dass die Oberfläche von Windows 8 vielen ein Dorn im Auge ist, auch mir, und sie daher bei Windows 7 bleiben wollen. Und wie gesagt, MS hätte die Möglichkeitn, Windows 7 mit DX11.1 und dem neuen Scheduler aufzumöbeln, tut es aber aus produktstrategischen Gründen nicht. Daher auch die Trotzreaktion der User an MS: "LMAA!". 

Die meisten Leute, die BF4 zocken werden, haben ohnehin derart potente Hardware oder werden sich diese noch zulegen, so dass sie wegen der 5 FPs nicht auf Windows 8 umsteigen müssen, um das Spiel in vollen Zügen (Doppeldeutigkeit HaHa) zu genießen. Und selbst wenn alle Spiele im selben Maße profitieren, reicht das für viele als Grund nicht aus.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (13. Oktober 2013)

Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> Hat nix mit Fanatismus zu tun. Mir sagt es einfach nicht zu, also kaufe ich es nicht. Ich unterlege das mit einer ganz simplen Begründung, das ist weit von Fanatismus entfernt.
> 
> 
> Win 8 ist ein gutes Windows, unter der Haube wohl tatsächlich das Beste, weil sauberer programmiert, besserer Scheduler, ein paar neue Funktionen und Tweaks bei der Geschwindigkeit hinsichtlich Multikern-Unterstützung, SSDs, sowie das aktuellste Direct3D .... alles schön und gut und unbestreitbar, aber: Zeitgleich will man mir ein GUI aufdrücken, das mir einfach nicht zusagt. Metro mag auf Geräten mir Touchscreen absolut seine Berechtigung haben, allerdings halte ich sowas auf einer Desktop-Maschine für überflüssig und umständlich, da will ich meine althergebrachten und namensgebenden Fenster auf einem schlichten Desktop, das ist mit Tastatur/Maus immer noch die bequemste und schnellste Arbeitsumgebung, ganz zu schweigen davon, dass man sich da dran gewöhnt hat. Die "klassische" Desktop-Oberfläche, die in Form einer App daher kommt, sieht darüber hinaus bei Win 8 dank fehlendem Aero aus wie prä-2000 - nein danke. Wäre Metro optional, ich wäre seit Launch bei Win 8 dabei.
> ...


 
Super gut zusammengefasst. 


Wobei du aber nicht vergessen darfst, das es auch trotzdem Leute gibt, die die neue Oberfläche super gut und nützlich finden. Es ist halt benutzerabhängig und teils auch eine Geschmacksfrage.
Auch könnte man Windows 7 nachsagen, das bestimmte Features nur für dieses OS verfügbar gemacht wurden und Vista außen vor blieb. (Thema SSD z.B.)

Ansonsten stimme ich dir bei den anderen Punkten zu.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (13. Oktober 2013)

Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Und Ich denke in einem gewissen Maß ist auch der Ersteller der News daran "schuld", dass die Disskusion teilweise so ausartet. Man muss ja nicht gleich in den Titel schreiben, dass Windows 8 Windows 7 in BF4 "abzieht". Das finde Ich schon etwas reißerisch, vor allem da von "Abziehen" wirklich nicht die Rede sein kann. Im fertigen Spiel wird das vielleicht ein paar Prozente ausmachen.


 
Wir wissen nicht, wie groß der Abstand in der Finalversion ist. Derzeit sind's mal eben bis zu 50 Prozent, was einer Deklassierung entspricht.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Kekskrieger (13. Oktober 2013)

LoL, wenn ich Battlefield 4 spielen will muss ich erst  mal meine Sapphire Radeon HD 4550 (512MB) in rente schicken, ich hoffe es kommt noch ein update für Win7 raus.

ich denke mal eine R9 280X/270X ist da ganz sinnvoll.


----------



## mksu (13. Oktober 2013)

Ich werde nie verstehen wieso es für so viele Leute ein quasi unüberbrückbares Problem darstellt, im Metro-Startbildschirm auf die Desktop-app zu klicken...


----------



## majinvegeta20 (13. Oktober 2013)

mksu schrieb:


> Ich werde nie verstehen wieso es für so viele Leute ein quasi unüberbrückbares Problem darstellt, im Metro-Startbildschirm auf die Desktop-app zu klicken...


 
Naja ich kann es schon teils nachvollziehen, weshalb man sich dagegen sträubt. 
Den Anderen ging es damals bestimmt auch nicht anders, als es hieß anstatt über der Konsoleneingabe nun über Fenster zu arbeiten.


----------



## Murdoch (13. Oktober 2013)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Wir wissen nicht, wie groß der Abstand in der Finalversion ist. Derzeit sind's mal eben bis zu 50 Prozent, was einer Deklassierung entspricht.
> 
> MfG,
> Raff


 
Also das ist doch kein Grund!
Windows acht ist einfach schlecht.... Warum auch immer.


----------



## OctoCore (13. Oktober 2013)

Früher war Win 8 nur schlecht - jetzt ist es auch noch böse, weil es Win 7 alt aussehen lässt.
Win 8 ist der Darth Vader unter den Betriebssystemen <grusel>.
Erliegt nicht den Verlockungen durch die dunkle Seite.


----------



## hellm (13. Oktober 2013)

Atma schrieb:


> Einfach nur lächerlich was man sich bei jeder News geben muss.


 weder hiflreich noch informativ. aber werbebanner muss man ja auch nicht lesen..



mksu schrieb:


> Ich werde nie verstehen wieso es für so viele Leute  ein quasi unüberbrückbares Problem darstellt, im Metro-Startbildschirm  auf die Desktop-app zu klicken...


ich ehrlich gesagt auch nicht. und ist ja keine app, menu goes screen, mehr nicht


----------



## OctoCore (13. Oktober 2013)

Könnte damit zusammen hängen, dass viele Leute den Metro-Screen gar nicht erst sehen möchten.


----------



## hellm (13. Oktober 2013)

denen ist natürlich nicht zu helfen


----------



## grenn-CB (13. Oktober 2013)

@OctoCore 
So sehe ich das auch, wenn ich Kacheln sehen will dann gehe ich ins Badezimmer
Allerdings hart sich das ja mit Windows 8.1 erledigt da es ja auf den Desktop bootet.
Trotzdem sollte Microsoft den Leuten bei der Installation die Wahl lassen ob sie Ex-Metro haben wollen oder nicht oder das man es wenigstens Nachträglich deinstallieren kann, aber so was kennt ja Microsoft anscheinend nicht.


----------



## Decrypter (13. Oktober 2013)

bynemesis schrieb:


> immer diese DAUs hier...


 

Mit solchen Aussagen alleine hast du dich schon gleich disqualifiziert !
User, die eine andere Meinung über Windows 8 haben als die eigene, als DAUs zu bezeichnen, ist unterste Schublade und zeigt nur eines. Nämlich, das man keine anderen Meinungen aktzeptiert, als die eigene. Erbärmlicher geht es wirklich nicht mehr !


----------



## hellm (13. Oktober 2013)

grenn-CB schrieb:


> Trotzdem sollte Microsoft den Leuten bei der Installation die Wahl lassen ob sie Ex-Metro haben wollen oder nicht oder das man es wenigstens Nachträglich deinstallieren kann, aber so was kennt ja Microsoft anscheinend nicht.


 
die sitzen in ihrem elfenbeinturm und interessieren sich nicht für unsere bedürfnisse, na jedenfalls soclhe nicht. das es irgendwie mehr kontrolle oder entscheidungsmöglichkeiten gäbe, nix da, die zahlen lieber noch strafen an die eu aus der portokasse.
ist halt keine offene software und die haben das monopol; wenn es allerdings anständige treiber gäbe für offene betriebssysteme.. gibts aber nicht. evtl kann steamos etwas ändern, ich glaubs nicht, und was das wird muss sich erst noch zeigen.
da es aber keiner kauft, bzw. die verkaufszahlen nur schöngerechnet sind wird man für windows 9 wieder besserung hinsichtlich metro erwarten können, das ist jedenfalls was man derzeit von den dächern schreit.

außerdem belibt so der tick-tock turnus erhalten: winme  winxp  vista  win7  win8  win9 ?


----------



## hfb (13. Oktober 2013)

FrozenLayer schrieb:


> Aero Glass for Windows 8


 
Funktioniert.
Trotz deiner äußerst fragwürdigen Neigungen bist du immer wieder mal nützlich.

Danke.


----------



## dragonlort (13. Oktober 2013)

OctoCore schrieb:


> Könnte damit zusammen hängen, dass viele Leute den Metro-Screen gar nicht erst sehen möchten.


 
Ja das bestimmt auch, aber denke das hat auch sehr viel mit bequemlichkeit zutun. Ich will auch lieber sofort auf Desktop sein als erst noch ein Knopf drücken zu müssen


----------



## eXtreme1808 (14. Oktober 2013)

dragonlort schrieb:


> Ja das bestimmt auch, aber denke das hat auch sehr viel mit bequemlichkeit zutun. Ich will auch lieber sofort auf Desktop sein als erst noch ein Knopf drücken zu müssen


 
Was ja mit 8.1 geht


----------



## Gast1655586602 (14. Oktober 2013)

majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Von Vista zu 7 war der Tuningzuwachs, wie Features, Startzeit sowie Multithread Optimierungen (SMT/Module) weitaus geringer.



Das sieht nur im Nachhinein so aus! Vista lief vor Service Pack 2 äußerst instabil, verbuggt und hardwarefordernd. Mit der Zeit hat sich das gegeben. Microsoft hat auch noch viele Änderungen aus Seven in Vista nachgepatcht. Bei Windows 8 auf Seven machen sie das nicht, außer ihren dämlichen "Internet Explorer", den viele User sowiso nicht mehr wollen.




majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Ich weiß, das du Windows 8 auf den Tod nicht ab kannst und soll dir auch gegönnt sein.
> Aber man sollte auch die positiven Dinge, die Windows 8 nun einmal mitbringt nicht außer Acht lassen.
> 
> Oberfläche ist für mich ein Ganzes. Da ist es mir persönlich völlig Schnuppe, in wie viel Bestandteile sich diese aufteilt.
> Aber wenn es dir lieber ist, kannst du auch ruhig von mehreren Oberflächen sprechen.



Es bestreitet ja niemand, das Windows 8 auch gute Punkte hat. Nur ist es ein Problem, wenn die negativen Aspekte überwiegen! Extrem wichtige Punkte wie Oberfläche und Handhabung sind den Usern oft sogar noch wichtiger als der technische Unterbau. Da Microsoft sich hier keinen Millimeter auf den Kunden zubewegt, bleibt nur der laute Aufstand. 




Atma schrieb:


> Ich war beim Lesen des Titels ja auf vieles gefasst, doch was ich beim Überfliegen der 8 Seiten lesen musste ... einfach nur blankes Entsetzen. Wie weit kann ein Diskussionsniveau eigentlich sinken? Noch tiefer als hier geht es doch langsam echt nicht mehr. Wie man so verbittert gegen ein *Betriebssystem* haten und dazu auch noch so viel Unwissen verbreiten kann, ist mir schleierhaft.



Bis hierhin bin ich noch einverstanden, weil es für alle gilt..




Atma schrieb:


> Ich kann allen Dice und Windows 8.1 Hatern nur *sehr* ans Herz legen, mal die Twitter Seite von Johan Andersson, Technical Director der Frostbite Engine bei Dice, zu besuchen.
> 
> *KLICK*
> 
> Was könnt ihr aus seinen Tweets lernen?



Erst einmal kann man garnichts aus Tweets und Facebook lernen, weil es ansich nur eine Sammlung von Kommentaren und Links handelt. Sie sind weder aussagekräftig, noch ausführlich genug. Das filtern muss in der Regel subjektiv erfolgen. 




Atma schrieb:


> Hier eine kurze Auflistung:
> 
> 1.) Dice wird nicht von Microsoft bezahlt.



Kann sein, kann aber auch nicht sein! Wir werden es wohl nie oder nur über Umwege erfahren!




Atma schrieb:


> 2.) Dice ist sich bewusst, dass die Mehrheit Windows 7 nutzt und schätzt. Feedback bezüglich der DX 11.1 Exklusivität bei Windows 8.1 hat Dice an MS weitergegeben, doch MS interessiert das nicht.



Zurzeit sieht es aber nicht danach aus, als würde sich DICE nach dieser Mehrheit richten, sondern einfach den Kurs auf Windows 8.1 beziehungweise DirectX11.x+ halten. Aus den Aussagen von DICE-Mitarbeitern lässt sich auch nicht schließen wie ernst und umfangreich diese "Gespräche" der Weitergabe an Microsoft erfolgt ist.




Atma schrieb:


> 3.) Die Schlussfolgerung ist somit, dass Dice es auch lieber wäre, wenn es 11.1 für Windows 7 gäbe.



*Da steckt aber auch viel Eigennutz darin!* Immerhin haben DICE und EA viel Zeit und Geld in die "Optimierungen" für das neuere System gesteckt. Es würde ihnen enorme Vorteile bringen ohne viel dafür tun zu müssen! Für die Gamer machen die das bestimmt nicht!




Atma schrieb:


> 4.) Die höhere Performance in 8.1 liegt  vor allem an DX 11.1 und den damit verbundenen neuerem WDDM 1.2/1.3 - dieses entlastet die CPU und sorgt so für höhere FPS in CPU limitierten Szenen.



Das ist ja schön und gut, aber ist es denn zu viel verlangt, wenn wir das auch ausführlich erörtert haben wollen? Bisher gibt es einmal Aussagen es liege am neuen DirectX, dann ein anderes mal ist es plötzlich der Windows Scheduler. Ja was denn nun? Ständiges Hopping wie man bei DICE/Microsoft gerade lustig ist?

*--> Bestimmt nicht! Kein Grund spricht dagegen, die Geschichte einmal für alle technikinteressierten Personen die Geschichte nachvollziehbar zu dokumentieren. Bisher gab es da nur Lippenbekenntnisse, aber keine nachvollziehbaren Fakten.*




Atma schrieb:


> 5.) Die in BF4 genutzten Features von DX 11.1 sind *Softwarefeatures*. Somit können GeForce Karten ab der 600er Serie sehr wohl damit umgehen und auch nutzen. Johan Andersson hat selbst bestätigt, dass GeForce Karten von 11.1 in gleichem Maß profitieren wie AMD Karten.



Ja, und dass Microsoft diese Features nicht in Windows 7 implementiert, obwohl das unanständig leicht für sie sein dürfte. Das ist eine politische Entscheidung - und noch dazu eine verdammt dreiste. 




Atma schrieb:


> 6.) Trotz aller Optimierungen für Windows 7 wird die effizienteste und performanteste Lösung DirectX 11.1 + Windows 8.1 bis Mantle bleiben.



Falsch! Trotz "fehlender Optimierungen" für Windows 7 ... usw... 
Mantle muss ich erst noch beweisen - DICE wurde ja leider gekauft von AMD, also kann man da nicht unbedingt Neutralität erwarten.

*--> Desweiteren ist die Programmierung für Windows 8 nicht effizienter, nur weil explizit andere Features unterstützt werden.* 




Atma schrieb:


> Und noch was persönliches an Turican: Wie du einfach nur blind, stumpfsinnig und ohne jeden Verstand gegen Dice hatest, hat schon krankhafte Ausmaße angenommen. Hast du ein Vorstellungsgespräch bei Dice vermasselt und wurdest nicht genommen? Wirst du von irgendwem bezahlt, dass du bei jeder Battlefield bezogenen News deine Hasstiraden loslässt? Bist du ein absoluter Programmier-Pro aus der Zukunft und weißt etwas, was kein anderer Programmierer weiß? Wenn du Dice für so absolut unfähig hältst, empfehle ich dir dein eigenes Entwicklerstudio zu gründen, damit du den Noobs bei Dice mal so richtig zeigen kannst wo der Hammer hängt.



DICE und vorallem EA haben sich nicht unbedingt beliebt gemacht. Ich erinnere hier noch an die monatelange Qual nach Battlefield 3, in der so viele No-Go-Bugs aufgetreten sind, die letztendlich das Game unspielbar machten. Einige davon haben es sogar bis heute in Battlefield 4 geschafft. 

*--> Für mich kein Zeugnis von Kompetenz ... für Turican wohl auch nicht *

Mich regt es allmählich auf, wie jeder behauptet die Jungs von DICE wären solche Überprogrammierer. Ja klar, wenn man bei jedem Patch ein Leistungssprung von "spielbar auf unspielbar" und wieder zurück hat, müssen die Jungs ja absolute Superhechte sein. Dummes Gewäsch von wegen "eigene Studio" gründen ... erspar uns das bitte! Das ist Polemik!




Atma schrieb:


> Einfach nur lächerlich was man sich bei jeder News geben muss.


 
Das stimmt wiederum! Hier wird man wegen der Wahl seines Betriebssystemes, für das man ja immerhin Geld bezahlt hat zur Sau gemacht. Ich meine damit die Windows 8-Käufer, weil die ja haben ja jetzt auf einmal gut zu lachen.

*--> Nein, diese Leute beleidigen andere User mit Bezeichnungen wie "Evolutionsverweigerer" und "Ewiggestrige". Ich glaube euch piept es wohl! Das könnte ihr über alle vor XP sagen ...*

In anderen Foren wird das mitlerweile verwarnt/gebannt, aber wehe man schreibt hier auch nur ein bisschen Offtopic, dann wird gleich von Moderatoren ärger gemacht. 

Verkehrte Welt!




PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Wir wissen nicht, wie groß der Abstand in der Finalversion ist. Derzeit sind's mal eben bis zu 50 Prozent, was einer Deklassierung entspricht.



Genau das ist ja das seltsame, Raff! Über 10-20% würde sich ja keiner aufregen. Aber von heute auf morgen dann 30-50% Unterschied? Das würde bedeuten dass alles vor Windows 8 absolut ineffizient und altmodisch war. Daran glaube ich als Techniker/Programmierer nicht. 

*Begründung:*
-Sämtliche andere Software egal welche Firma laufen gleich oder besser auf Windows 7. Programmieren die auch alle ineffizient oder ist DICE nur so gottgleich, dass sie das als einziger hinbekommen? 

*--> Vor dem Wechsel von DirectX 10 auf 11 wusste jeder im Vorfeld, dass es bis zu 25% Mehrleistung bringen kann. Das war bisher der größte Leistungssprung bei der Grafik. Jetzt sind es plötzlich aus heiterem Himmel bis zu 50%? Wenn dann will ich das wie gesagt ausführlich dargelegt bekommen.* 

Kann ja nicht sein, dass nur reiche Firmen wie EA (DICE) an solche Informationen kommen!


----------



## hfb (14. Oktober 2013)

eXtreme1808 schrieb:


> Was ja mit 8.1 geht


 
Trotzdem erhebt Metro immer wieder sein hässliches Haupt.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (14. Oktober 2013)

TheGoodBadWeird schrieb:


> Das sieht nur im Nachhinein so aus! Vista lief vor Service Pack 2 äußerst instabil, verbuggt und hardwarefordernd. Mit der Zeit hat sich das gegeben. Microsoft hat auch noch viele Änderungen aus Seven in Vista nachgepatcht. Bei Windows 8 auf Seven machen sie das nicht, außer ihren dämlichen "Internet Explorer", den viele User sowiso nicht mehr wollen.



Ich sag bezüglich Vista und 7 nur einmal das Thema SSD. Das Selbe auch was SMT angeht. 
Also auch bitte mal auf den Boden der Tatsachen bleiben und nicht so tun, als ob es bei 7 völlig anders gewesen wäre. 

Zudem hast du meine Post völlig aus den Zusammenhang gerissen und etwas ganz anderes eingeworfen.
Es ging einzig darum mal klar offen zu legen, welche Vorteile bzw. Verbesserungen Windows 8 gegenüber Windows 7 mit sich bringt. 
*NICHT *ob man das Ganze auch für Windows 7 hätte nach patchen können. 




TheGoodBadWeird schrieb:


> Es bestreitet ja niemand, das Windows 8 auch gute Punkte hat. Nur ist es ein Problem, wenn die negativen Aspekte überwiegen! Extrem wichtige Punkte wie Oberfläche und Handhabung sind den Usern oft sogar noch wichtiger als der technische Unterbau. Da Microsoft sich hier keinen Millimeter auf den Kunden zubewegt, bleibt nur der laute Aufstand.


Wie oft musste ich hier schon lesen, das an Windows 8 alles schlecht sei bzw. überhaupt keine Verbesserungen mit sich bringe. 
Allein deshalb habe ich es noch einmal verdeutlicht. Genauso auch, das die Punkte Oberfläche und Handhabung meist eher subjektive Empfinden sind und nur schlecht verallgemeinert werden kann. Du wirst es nicht glauben, aber es gibt auch genügend User, denen gerade DAS an Windows 8 besser gefällt.  

Genauso kann ich es auch nachvollziehen, wenn jemand überhaupt nicht damit klar kommt. Dann aber auch nicht so tun, als ob das alles komplett schlecht sei.
Denn so kommt es meist an.


----------



## Atma (14. Oktober 2013)

TheGoodBadWeird schrieb:


> Erst einmal kann man garnichts aus Tweets und Facebook lernen, weil es ansich nur eine Sammlung von Kommentaren und Links handelt. Sie sind weder aussagekräftig, noch ausführlich genug. Das filtern muss in der Regel subjektiv erfolgen.


Selbstverständlich kann man etwas von Tweets lernen. Schließlich postet in dem Fall nicht irgendeine Firma eine Pressemitteilung, sondern es spricht eine Person für sich selbst. Demzufolge haben die Aussagen von Andersson mit Sicherheit eine gewisse Aussagekraft.



> Zurzeit sieht es aber nicht danach aus, als würde sich DICE nach dieser Mehrheit richten, sondern einfach den Kurs auf Windows 8.1 beziehungweise DirectX11.x+ halten. Aus den Aussagen von DICE-Mitarbeitern lässt sich auch nicht schließen wie ernst und umfangreich diese "Gespräche" der Weitergabe an Microsoft erfolgt ist.


Was wohl auch daran liegen dürfte, dass Dice spätestens seit Frostbite 1 ein Entwicklerstudio ist, das auf moderne Techniken setzt und so das mit Hinblick auf Kosten/Nutzen maximal mögliche rausholen will. Zum Release von BF3 war Windows 7 und DX 11.0 das maximal mögliche und auch verfügbare. Windows 8 war zu dem Zeitpunkt noch gut ein Jahr entfernt. Nun ist Windows 8.1 und DX 11.1 das maximal mögliche. Dass es überhaupt einen 11.1 Pfad bei der kleinen Nutzerbasis von Windows 8+ UND 11.1 fähigen Karten gibt, ist doch eine tolle Sache. Die meisten anderen Entwickler würden den Schritt wegen des Kostenfaktors derzeit niemals in Betracht ziehen.



> *Da steckt aber auch viel Eigennutz darin!* Immerhin haben DICE und EA viel Zeit und Geld in die "Optimierungen" für das neuere System gesteckt. Es würde ihnen enorme Vorteile bringen ohne viel dafür tun zu müssen! Für die Gamer machen die das bestimmt nicht!


Natürlich machen die das für die Gamer. Denn die Gamer sind schließlich die Kunden und EA will Spiele verkaufen. Würde man bei der kleinen Nutzerbasis von Windows 8+ Windows 7 links liegen lassen, würde man einen Großteil der Gamer vergraulen und man könnte sich die PC Version gleich sparen.



> Das ist ja schön und gut, aber ist es denn zu viel verlangt, wenn wir das auch ausführlich erörtert haben wollen? Bisher gibt es einmal Aussagen es liege am neuen DirectX, dann ein anderes mal ist es plötzlich der Windows Scheduler. Ja was denn nun? Ständiges Hopping wie man bei DICE/Microsoft gerade lustig ist?


Es wird wohl am Zusammenspiel aus beiden liegen. Besserer Scheduler und DX 11.1



> Ja, und dass Microsoft diese Features nicht in Windows 7 implementiert, obwohl das unanständig leicht für sie sein dürfte. Das ist eine politische Entscheidung - und noch dazu eine verdammt dreiste.


Die Aussage, dass es unanständig leicht sein dürfte, kannst du womit belegen? Das WDDM hat sich mit Windows 8 geändert und mit 8.1 noch mal. Dazu kommt, dass sich unter der Haube von Windows 8 und 8.1 ebenfalls einiges getan hat. Vielleicht ist es doch nicht SO einfach wie du behauptest. Dass es unmöglich ist, will ich an dieser Stelle freilich nicht behaupten, aber ohne Belege zu sagen es sei "unanständig leicht" ist ebenfalls sehr aus der Luft gegriffen.



> Falsch! Trotz "fehlender Optimierungen" für Windows 7 ... usw...
> Mantle muss ich erst noch beweisen - DICE wurde ja leider gekauft von AMD, also kann man da nicht unbedingt Neutralität erwarten.


Die Patches für die Beta wohl nicht mitgekriegt? Die Performance unter Windows 7 wurde deutlich verbessert. Dazu gibt es mehr als genug Aussagen von Usern. Dass überhaupt *3* Patches für eine Beta erschienen sind die nur für so einen kurzen Zeitraum verfügbar ist, zeigt doch, dass Dice die Gamer eben doch nicht so egal sind wie du hier behauptest. Schließlich hätten sie die internen Ressourcen auch voll und ganz auf die Fertigstellung von BF4 konzentrieren können.



> DICE und vorallem EA haben sich nicht unbedingt beliebt gemacht. Ich erinnere hier noch an die monatelange Qual nach Battlefield 3, in der so viele No-Go-Bugs aufgetreten sind, die letztendlich das Game unspielbar machten. Einige davon haben es sogar bis heute in Battlefield 4 geschafft.


Ich zocke BF3 seit dem Release und ja, es gab einige zum Teil sehr nervige Bugs. *Unspielbar* hat BF3 aber keiner der Bugs gemacht.



> Mich regt es allmählich auf, wie jeder behauptet die Jungs von DICE wären solche Überprogrammierer. Ja klar, wenn man bei jedem Patch ein Leistungssprung von "spielbar auf unspielbar" und wieder zurück hat, müssen die Jungs ja absolute Superhechte sein. Dummes Gewäsch von wegen "eigene Studio" gründen ... erspar uns das bitte! Das ist Polemik!


Zumindest ich habe nie behauptet, dass bei Dice nur die totalen Über-Programmierer arbeiten. Das haben die Bugs in BF3 gezeigt und das haben die Bugs in der BF4 Beta gezeigt. Andererseits sind es aber auch keine totalen Versager, die überhaupt nichts auf die Reihe kriegen wie auch hier gerne behauptet wird. Und dummes Gewäsch ist die Aussage, dass er ein eigenes Studio gründen soll in *dem* Fall ganz sicher nicht. Seine "Kritik" besteht nur aus dummdreisten Aussagen und Flames. Nicht ein Fünkchen Sachlichkeit ist bei ihm vorhanden. Ein Hater eben.


----------



## versus01091976 (14. Oktober 2013)

Meckert ihr nur rum hier. Ich sehe es genauso. 
Mit Windows 8 wurde schon ordentlich am Kernel geschraubt und mit 8.1 nochmal.

Ich möchte Windows 8 bzw 8.1 nicht mehr missen
Performance ist klat besser als auf 7


----------



## Gast1655586602 (14. Oktober 2013)

*@majinvegeta20*
Ich wollte da auch etwas mehr auf die "Oberflächen-Diskussion" eingehen. Leider habe ich geahnt, wie lange mein Post wieder wird und die Hälfte rausgelöscht. _Bitte vergib einem reuigen Sünder_  




Atma schrieb:


> Selbstverständlich kann man etwas von Tweets lernen. Schließlich postet in dem Fall nicht irgendeine Firma eine Pressemitteilung, sondern es spricht eine Person für sich selbst. Demzufolge haben die Aussagen von Andersson mit Sicherheit eine gewisse Aussagekraft.



-Lass dir gesagt sein, dass ich beruflich aus einem Bereich komme, in dem alle Postings über Facebook, Twitter und ähnliche Plattformen nicht gerne gesehen werden. Wer bei uns auch nur in der Mittagspause einen Post / Kommentar veröffentlicht, dem droht erst eine Verwarnung und dann eine Kündigung.

Eine professsionelle Firma präsentiert nichts in irgendwelchen inoffiziellen Kanälen. Das mag sich vielleicht konservativ anhören, kann aber sehr viele Gründe haben. 

*--> Ich hoffe du verstehst jetzt ein wenig besser, weshalb ich das nicht ernst nehme!*




Atma schrieb:


> Was wohl auch daran liegen dürfte, dass Dice spätestens seit Frostbite 1 ein Entwicklerstudio ist, das auf moderne Techniken setzt und so das mit Hinblick auf Kosten/Nutzen maximal mögliche rausholen will. Zum Release von BF3 war Windows 7 und DX 11.0 das maximal mögliche und auch verfügbare. Windows 8 war zu dem Zeitpunkt noch gut ein Jahr entfernt. Nun ist Windows 8.1 und DX 11.1 das maximal mögliche. Dass es überhaupt einen 11.1 Pfad bei der kleinen Nutzerbasis von Windows 8+ UND 11.1 fähigen Karten gibt, ist doch eine tolle Sache. Die meisten anderen Entwickler würden den Schritt wegen des Kostenfaktors derzeit niemals in Betracht ziehen.



Die modernen Techniken machen Battlefield 4 aber nicht besser, *sondern nur das "Eye-Candy"*. Spielerisch muss sich Battlefield 4 bereits in der Beta einige solche Vorwürfe gefallen lassen.

Das Argument mit "alles besser aus Prinzip" liegt aber einzig und allein Konkurrenzkampf mit Activision und "Call of Duty". 

*--> DICE hat ja schon länger angekündigt, man wolle CoD: Ghosts "vernichten". Für den Gamer passiert das mitnichten. Ansonsten bräuchte man nicht Geld für die tolle Technik nehmen wie z.B. von AMD nehmen. Das hätte jeder ohne extra Bezahlung gerne genommen. Hierbei handelt es sich um knallharte wirtschaftliche Interessen.*.

_Fall doch nicht auf solche durchschaubaren Ablenkungsmanöver herein. Die einzigen Spieleschmieden mit wirklichem Interesse an den Wünschen der Gamer sind entweder Indie-Entwickler, oder alte Hasen wie Chris Roberts (Star Citizen), die nochmal ihr Meisterstück ablegen wollen.
_




Atma schrieb:


> Natürlich machen die das für die Gamer. Denn die Gamer sind schließlich die Kunden und EA will Spiele verkaufen. Würde man bei der kleinen Nutzerbasis von Windows 8+ Windows 7 links liegen lassen, würde man einen Großteil der Gamer vergraulen und man könnte sich die PC Version gleich sparen.



*Autsch*
*--> Reden wir über EA? Der Firma mit der kundenfeindlichsten Politik, Verbrenner zahlreicher Franchises und Zerstörer von Entwicklungsstudios?!*

_*hust*_ SimCity5 _*hust*_

EA will viel, wenn der Tag lang ist! DICE schwingt auch groß die Keule. Aber es wird wieder nur ein "Propaganda-Shooter" werden. Das Spiel wird nur ein weiteres in der Reihe mit Bombastexplosionen, aber dem gleichen Quark wie sonst auch immer.




Atma schrieb:


> Es wird wohl am Zusammenspiel aus beiden liegen. Besserer Scheduler und DX 11.1



Wie gesagt, ich will das sehr detailliert wissen! Microsoft lässt über die Neurungen meiner Meinung nach nicht genug Informationen zukommen.

Da muss schon mehr folgen als (engl.):
What's new for Windows*8.1 Preview display drivers (WDDM 1.3) (Windows Drivers)

Ich will das von neutralen Redakteuren getestet haben. Nachvollziehbar und selbst für einen DAU erklärt! 




Atma schrieb:


> Die Aussage, dass es unanständig leicht sein dürfte, kannst du womit belegen? Das WDDM hat sich mit Windows 8 geändert und mit 8.1 noch mal. Dazu kommt, dass sich unter der Haube von Windows 8 und 8.1 ebenfalls einiges getan hat. Vielleicht ist es doch nicht SO einfach wie du behauptest. Dass es unmöglich ist, will ich an dieser Stelle freilich nicht behaupten, aber ohne Belege zu sagen es sei "unanständig leicht" ist ebenfalls sehr aus der Luft gegriffen.



Windows 7 kann DirectX 11(!). Alle Grafikkarten mit DX11 können auch 11.1+. Nvidia ist da mit den direkten Implementierungen vielleicht etwas zurückhaltender, aber im Prinzip stimmt es doch. 

DirectX ist nur eine Bibliothek. Da Windows 8 kein vollständiges Aero Glass nutzt und Windows 7 keine Kacheln, dürfte es keine Probleme mit irgendwelchen Effekten im Betriebssystem geben. Die Erweiterungen wären dann nur für die entsprechenden Anwendungen wichtig. 

*--> Ich betitele das als unanständig, weil sich Microsoft schon beim Wechsel von XP (DX9) auf Vista (DX10) meinte, die Struktur wäre zu unterschiedlich. Laut einigen Verteidigern von Windows 8 heißt es ja immer, beide System wären gleich. *

Wenn du mir stichhaltig nachweisen kannst, wo bei der Implementierung Probleme auftreten sollen, nehme ich das gerne wieder zurück. Aber ich gebe hier zu bedenken, dass man in der Windows 8 Beta ja gesehen hat, wie viel MS vom Vorgänger per Copy+Paste übernommen hat. Kleinere Änderungen einmal ausgenommen!




Atma schrieb:


> Die Patches für die Beta wohl nicht mitgekriegt? Die Performance unter Windows 7 wurde deutlich verbessert. Dazu gibt es mehr als genug Aussagen von Usern. Dass überhaupt *3* Patches für eine Beta erschienen sind die nur für so einen kurzen Zeitraum verfügbar ist, zeigt doch, dass Dice die Gamer eben doch nicht so egal sind wie du hier behauptest. Schließlich hätten sie die internen Ressourcen auch voll und ganz auf die Fertigstellung von BF4 konzentrieren können.



Ja, die Performance wurde verbessert, aber noch nicht stetig genug. 

*--> Jaja, DICE liebt seine Kunden so sehr, dass sie sie überhaupt nicht mit DLCs und Ingame-Verkäufen in BF3 abgezockt haben. Battlefield 3 Premium anyone? Verarschen kann ich mich alleine!*




Atma schrieb:


> Ich zocke BF3 seit dem Release und ja, es gab einige zum Teil sehr nervige Bugs. *Unspielbar* hat BF3 aber keiner der Bugs gemacht.



Das kommt auf die Sichtweise an! Mehr als genug Bugs waren schon spielentscheident. Auch eine -wie du sagst- "nervige Erfahrung" kann das Spielerlebnis zerstören. In ein angebliches AAA-Produkt wie Battlefield es ja sein will, dürfen solche Bugs erst garnicht in die "Final" kommen. Mich graust es jetzt schon wie viele gravierende Bugs man monatelang nach BF4-Release mitschleppt. 




Atma schrieb:


> Zumindest ich habe nie behauptet, dass bei Dice nur die totalen Über-Programmierer arbeiten. Das haben die Bugs in BF3 gezeigt und das haben die Bugs in der BF4 Beta gezeigt. Andererseits sind es aber auch keine totalen Versager, die überhaupt nichts auf die Reihe kriegen wie auch hier gerne behauptet wird.



Ein Spiel wie in einem Patchkarussel hoch und runter zu patchen ist nun einmal kein guter Stil. Wie soll man denn beim fertigen Release die Test in Battlefield 4 ernst nehmen, wenn sie die Verhältnisse bei jedem klitzekleinen Patch ändern?

Die Redakteure tun mir da jetzt schon leid. 

*1.) Erst das ganze in mehreren Konfigurationen durchtesten:*
-Mindestens zwei unterschiedliche System für Prozessoren: AMD vs Intel (CPU-Einfluss) 
-Extra-Runde mit unterschiedlichen Einstellungen wie SMT on/off
-Mindestens 10 Grafikkarten für die grafische Einteilung 
-Extra-Runde für AMD-Karten ab Dezember für "Mantle"

*2.) Ergebnisse posten*

*3.) User bemängeln, dass Ergebnisse nicht stimmen*

*4.) Fehlersuche der Redakteure, wo denn nun das Problem liegt.*
-neue Treiberversion?
-neuer Patch von DICE?
-Windows-UPdate? 

*--> Viel Spaß bei der Fehlersuche! Das ist wie eine Nadel im Heuhaufen. Wetten dass den Testern bei dem Wort Battlefield das große Würgen kommt?! Ich jedenfalls würde mich bei solchen Bedingungen übergeben!
Ihr Jungs von PCGH habt mein Mitleid und gleichzeitig meine tiefste Bewunderung! *




Atma schrieb:


> Und dummes Gewäsch ist die Aussage, dass er ein eigenes Studio gründen soll in *dem* Fall ganz sicher nicht. Seine "Kritik" besteht nur aus dummdreisten Aussagen und Flames. Nicht ein Fünkchen Sachlichkeit ist bei ihm vorhanden. Ein Hater eben.


 
Nein, es ist und bleibt ein Totschlagargument, also folglich unfair! An der Kritik besteht aber meistens ein wahrer Kern. 

*--> Hier tummeln sich mitlerweile so viele Hater aller Fraktionen, man kann schon fast keinen Unterschied mehr machen. Selbst ich bin nicht immer fair, obwohl ich mich wenigstens um Objektivität und sachlich Argumente bemühe. Das Niveau ist sowas von gesunken! ich habe vergleichbares noch nicht erlebt! *


----------



## eXtreme1808 (14. Oktober 2013)

TheGoodBadWeird schrieb:


> Die Redakteure tun mir da jetzt schon leid.
> 
> *1.) Erst das ganze in mehreren Konfigurationen durchtesten:*
> -Mindestens zwei unterschiedliche System für Prozessoren: AMD vs Intel (CPU-Einfluss)
> ...


 
Aber mach PCGH nicht genau das aus?! Sie geben uns Leser doch täglich frisches Brot an genau solch einer Thematik! 

Btw. Das Argument, dass einiges bisher doch auch Win7 besser liefe zählt für mich nicht ganz. 
Ich bin zwar kein Fachmann, jedoch glaube ich dass unter Win8(.1) evtl viel ressourcenschonender und performanter zu programmieren ist. Und genau das macht dann einfach Luft für höhere Gesamtperformance. 
Ich meine bisher hatte man ja auch keine andere Wahl als für Windows 7 etc zu programmieren. Und nun steht einem Softwareentwickler wahrscheinlich eine ganz andere Umgebung bereit.


----------



## Gast1655586602 (14. Oktober 2013)

eXtreme1808 schrieb:


> Btw. Das Argument, dass einiges bisher doch auch Win7 besser liefe zählt für mich nicht ganz.



Wieso nicht?
-Solche Betrachtungsweisen zeigen auf wie gut aktuelle Software mit dem Betriebssystem umgehen kann.

Scheinbar hält sich Windows 7 sehr genau an die DirectX-11-Referenz. 

*Die Frage war doch bisher:*
-Wieso läuft Windows 8 nicht so gut wie ein jahrealter Vorgänger?


*Die Antwort könnte sein:* 

*A.|* Windows 8 hält sich nicht zu 100% an die Referenz und löst die Vorgänge anders. 

- Viele Programme kommen mit dieser Abweichung nicht klar und haben deshalb Probleme mit Abstürzen, Inkompatibilität und Performance.

*-ODER-*

*B.|* Windows 8 führt den Standardpfad von DirectX 11 nicht so effektiv aus wie Windows 7




eXtreme1808 schrieb:


> Ich bin zwar kein Fachmann, jedoch glaube ich dass unter Win8(.1) evtl viel ressourcenschonender und performanter zu programmieren ist. Und genau das macht dann einfach Luft für höhere Gesamtperformance.



Vorsicht mit solchen Aussagen bei fehlendem Fachwissen!
-Kenner unterscheiden sehr stark, ob 

*1.)* Programmierung effizienter erfolgt = weniger Code, weniger Zeitbedarf, weniger Personalbedarf etc..

*-ODER-*

*2.)* Ein Programm Funktionen und Befehle anspricht, die selbst für ihre Aufgabe effizienter laufen

_________________
Für beide Punkte habe ich schon einige Male klare Belege und Quellen gefordert. Bisher gab es nur sehr kurze Andeutungen von Microsoft und DICE. 

*--> Eine ausführliche Ausarbeitung fehlt bisher noch. Falls mir jemand Material zeigen kann (Links = OK), wäre ich sehr dankbar. Mich interssiert das Thema brennend!*




eXtreme1808 schrieb:


> Ich meine bisher hatte man ja auch keine andere Wahl als für Windows 7 etc zu programmieren. Und nun steht einem Softwareentwickler wahrscheinlich eine ganz andere *Umgebung* bereit.



Vorsicht, das kann so nicht stimmen. Das letzte Framework zur installation von Programmen ist .Net Framework 4.5 und unterstützt nahezu alles rückwirkend bis Windows XP. Also:

Win XP
Win 2003 Server
Windows Vista
Win 2008 Server
Windows 7
Windows 8

Es gibt jetzt noch zusätzliche Werkzeuge für die Apps. Ich erinnere mich noch an *"Windows Phone Developer Tools"* für die Smartphone-Apps. Ähnliches wird es jetzt wohl auch für die W8-Apps geben. 

*--> Metro / Modern-UI würde definitiv umkippen, wenn Battlefield 4 eine App mit mehreren dutzend Gigabyte wäre. Technisch sind Apps für massive Programme nicht gemacht. Das ist einer meiner Kritikpunkte, warum Apps auf einem Desktop nichts zu suchen haben.*

Das spielt aber für die Programmierung keinerlei Rolle, denn Games wie Battlefield werden für gewöhnlich in einer C-basierten Sprache geschrieben. Die Umgebung ist also dieselbe, nur ist der Zugriff auf eine Schnittstelle wie DirectX unter Umständen  anders. DirectX greift auf die Treiber zu, die dann wiederum auf die Hardware weitergehen. Es gibt da noch ein paar Zwischenschritte, aber im Prinzip ist es so. 

*Die Masterfrage wäre hier jetzt: *
-Was zum Geier verursacht Leistungssprünge von bis zu 50%? 

*Vorläufige Antwort: *
Bei normaler Programmierung muss erheblich etwas schief gehen, damit man eine solche Unterschied schaffen kann. DICE und Microsoft sollen das gefälligst erklären und niemanden an der Nase herumführen. 




eXtreme1808 schrieb:


> Aber mach PCGH nicht genau das aus?! Sie geben uns Leser doch täglich frisches Brot an genau solch einer Thematik!



Natürlich wird PCGH weiterhin testen. Allerdings geraten die Bedinungen für Battlefield zurzeit total außer Kontrolle.

--> Damit ein Test aussagekräftig ist, *müssen stetige, gleiche und nachvollziehbare Bedingungen geschaffen werden*. 

Wenn sich die Performance sich stetig ändert, verschwimmt auch das Ergebnis. 

-CPU-Hersteller (Anzahl Kerne, SMT = on/off)
-Grafikherstellerfeatures (z.B. Mantle, PhysX = on/off)
-Anzahl Grafikkarten im Testfeld mindestens *2
-Treiberversion
-Patchversion
-Stand Windows-Updates

Das heißt bei sich ständig ändernden Bedingungen ist der Test obsolet, bevor er überhaupt fertig ist. Die Redaktion müsste dann unendlich lange weitertesten, was zeitlich einfach nicht machbar wäre. Das wäre ein absoluter Albtraum für jeden Tester.

In der Regel werden Ergebnisse aus Tests für spätere Artikel wiederverwendet. Die Resultate haben normalerweise mehrere Wochen oder sogar Monate bestand. Erst wenn sich gravierende Änderungen wie z.B. eine neue Grafikkarte im Test oder eine Treiberversion ergeben, wird neu getestet.

Bei grenzwertigen Titeln wie Battlefield bleibt eventuell nichts anderes übrig, als die Bewertung aus den Durchschnittswerten wie dem Leistungsindex zu nehmen. Das ist dann nicht böswillig gemeint, sondern wird als Schutzmaßnahme gemacht, damit "Exoten" die Gesamtperformance der Grafikkarten nicht verwischen.

*--> Solche Exoten landen dann entweder in einer eigenen Rubrik, bekommen eine eigene Testreihe oder werden seperat erwähnt.* 

Momentan ist Battlefield meiner Meinung nach ein solcher Kandidat.Die einzige Alternative wären viel kleine Einzeltests in dutzenden Artikeln. Das geht dem Leser aber gehörig auf die Nerven ....


----------



## eXtreme1808 (14. Oktober 2013)

TheGoodBadWeird schrieb:


> *Die Masterfrage wäre hier jetzt: *
> -Was zum Geier verursacht Leistungssprünge von bis zu 50%?


 
Vielen Dank für dein aufschlussreichen Post. 

Sehr angenehme Argumentationsweise  

Bei der Masterfrage stimme ich dir absolut zu. 
Und wenns geht sollte es so erklärt werden, dass auch ich es verstehen bzw nachvollziehen kann..


----------



## FrozenLayer (14. Oktober 2013)

Argumentationsweise? Schlafe ich noch?
Er fordert für alles, was ihm nicht in den Kram passt, Belege und minutiöse Dokumentation, wirft aber haarsträubende Aussagen in den Raum, die ihm gefälligst so geglaubt werden sollen?
Warum gibt es für ihn nur diese beiden Szenarien dafür, dass Win8 nicht so gut mit Win7-Programmen klarkommt: 
-Windows 8 hält sich nicht an Referenz
-Windows 8 arbeitet nicht so effektiv

Ich bin mir 100% sicher, dass ein Spiel, welches DX9 braucht und für XP erschienen ist, nicht 1:1 genauso unter Win7 läuft. Hält sich Win7 nun nicht an die Referenz oder ist es ineffektiv? (Beispiel RE5 und COD4) 
Oder ist gar XP nicht Referenz und ineffektiv? Hat Vista ein anderes DX als 7 oder warum laufen so ziemlich alle Spiele langsamer?
Dass es einfach sein kann, dass die älteren Spiele nicht sonderlich auf Win8 und die neuen Möglichkeiten optimiert wurden, kommt natürlich nicht in den Sinn.

"Weniger komplexe Programme haben auf dem Desktop nichts verloren" kann er sich ebenso schenken. 
Die maximale Größe für Apps liegt bei 2GB für Windows Marketplace und bei 4GB bei Android. Ich hatte, vor allem unter Android, bereits Spiele, die weit über 1GB groß waren. 

Den Beleg dafür, dass bei der Programmierung superviel schiefgelaufen sein muss, bleibt er natürlich auch schuldig. :/

Das mit den Tests ist außerdem freiwillig. Battlefield ist in der Beta  und in Betas ändern sich für gewöhnlich viele Sachen, da DICE  offensichtlich erst jetzt vom Input der Spielemassen profitieren kann  und Feedback aus unzähligen Konfigurationen bekommt. Da muss man nicht  jetzt schon täglich testen. 

Abschließend würde ich sagen, traue ich DICE da weit mehr zu, als TGBW. Er hat auch schon in der Vergangenheit nachweislich mit besonders viel Unwissen geglänzt, lehnt sich aber in jedem Post immer sehr weit aus dem Fenster.
Immerhin sind seine Posts immer besonders lang und sehr hübsch formatiert. Ich amüsiere mich jedes Mal köstlich, wenn ich sie lesen kann. (Ist der Grund, warum ich ihn noch nicht blockiert habe)


----------



## eXtreme1808 (14. Oktober 2013)

Falls es nicht so rüber kam. Mein Post war eher etwas sarkastisch. 
Angenehm im sinne von unterhaltsam  

Aber immerhin bei der Masterfrage stimme ich 100pro zu


----------



## FrozenLayer (14. Oktober 2013)

Nein, der Sarkasmus war, in Verbindung mit deiner Zustimmung, wirklich gut versteckt. Jedenfalls für mich.


----------



## grenn-CB (14. Oktober 2013)

FrozenLayer schrieb:


> Ich bin mir 100% sicher, dass ein Spiel, welches DX9 braucht und für XP erschienen ist, nicht 1:1 genauso unter Win7 läuft. Hält sich Win7 nun nicht an die Referenz oder ist es ineffektiv? (Beispiel RE5 und COD4)
> Oder ist gar XP nicht Referenz und ineffektiv? Hat Vista ein anderes DX als 7 oder warum laufen so ziemlich alle Spiele langsamer?
> Dass es einfach sein kann, dass die älteren Spiele nicht sonderlich auf Win8 und die neuen Möglichkeiten optimiert wurden, kommt natürlich nicht in den Sinn.



Ist zwar kein Spiel aber ein gutes Beispiel wäre 3D Mark 01, womit man unter XP deutlich bessere Ergebnisse erhält als unter Vista und 7.


----------



## shadie (14. Oktober 2013)

Ich frage mich noch heute, warum sich viele der User und PCGH selbst so stark an einer BETA aufhängen.

Das Spiel ist noch nicht vollendst fertig entwickelt, vor dem letzten Patch sind sogar stark übertaktete i5 Prozzis in die Knie gegangen und FX / Xeons oder I7 Prozzis konnten konstant gute FPS liefern.
Müssen nun alle Besitzer eines Quadcore prozzis umsteigen?

Nein müssen Sie nicht denn nur wenige Wochen später kam ein Patch welcher nun wieder den I5 ins rechte Licht rückt.

So wird es auch mit Windows 7 laufen und die Gerüchteküche MS zahlt Spieleschmieden um Ihr OS zu pushen, was ein Quatsch.
Wenn es so wäre hätte entweder MS oder der Publisher damit geprahlt und hätte das nicht Hardwareforen überlassen.
(Beispiel AMD die posaunen es ja lautstärk hinaus)


----------



## FrozenLayer (14. Oktober 2013)

Hier hat einer die Performance von XP und 7 mal gegenübergestellt:
Windows 7 vs XP SP3 benchmarked [COMPLETE] - Windows 7 - Windows 7

Und hier Vista und Win7:
Windows 7 vs Vista SP2 benchmarked [COMPLETE] - Windows 7 - Windows 7

MMn alles heiße Luft, was TGBW da ablässt.


----------



## KrHome (14. Oktober 2013)

shadie schrieb:


> Ich frage mich noch heute, warum sich viele der User und PCGH selbst so stark an einer BETA aufhängen.


 Das ist die eigentliche Masterfrage!  Ich bin glücklicher Windows 8 Nutzer, aber das was gerade in der BF4 Beta passiert, würde ich niemals als Pro-Argument für Win8 heranziehen, denn es ist abzusehen, dass die Final auf beiden Betriebssystemen annähernd gleich schnell laufen wird. 

DX11.2 (Win8.1 only) ist nochmal was anderes. Das klammere ich ausdrücklich aus! Derzeit unterstützt aber eh keine spieletaugliche GPU DX11.2 (auch AMD Karten nicht).


----------



## eXtreme1808 (14. Oktober 2013)

KrHome schrieb:


> Das ist die eigentliche Masterfrage!  Ich bin glücklicher Windows 8 Nutzer, aber das was gerade in der BF4 Beta passiert, würde ich niemals als Pro-Argument für Win8 heranziehen, denn es ist abzusehen, dass die Final auf beiden Betriebssystemen annähernd gleich schnell laufen wird.
> 
> DX11.2 (Win8.1 only) ist nochmal was anderes. Das klammere ich ausdrücklich aus! Derzeit unterstützt aber eh keine spieletaugliche GPU DX11.2 (auch AMD Karten nicht).


 
War die ganze Zeit zu faul zu wechseln.. ^^ BF4 hat bei mir den "Anstoß" gegeben

Wobei dass es bei der Full kaum Unterschiede zwichen den Betriebsystem geben wird, glaube ich leider nicht so ganz.

Sie werden sich wahrscheinlich eher nur annähern. Denn wie will man sonst den tweilse so großen Unterschied (bis zu 50%) in der Beta erklären.

Naja wir werden es sehen. Als nun zufriedener Windows 8,1 User kann einem ja nicht viel passieren


----------



## Gast1655586602 (14. Oktober 2013)

FrozenLayer schrieb:


> Hier hat einer die Performance von XP und 7 mal gegenübergestellt:
> Windows 7 vs XP SP3 benchmarked [COMPLETE] - Windows 7 - Windows 7



Es ist immer wieder bemerkenswert. Wann immer ich deine Beiträge "ausklappe", finde ich nur Blödsinn vor! Ist ja ein toller Vergleich, den du da bringst.

Hast du einmal auf das Datum geschaut? Nein, dann schau noch einmal nach *--- 9. September 2009 ---*
-Zur Erinnerung: *Windows 7 kam offiziell am 22.  Oktober 2009 auf den Markt.*

Entweder das ist noch eine Preview gewesen oder im Bestfall die Releaseversion. Bei MSDNAA hätte das theoretisch beides sein können. Sollen wir beispielshalber die Releasedaten von Windows 8 mit Seven vergleichen? Da macht die Kachel aber keine so gute Figur.

Toll finde ich auch, dass die Benchmarks nur in 32-Bit sind, weil XP nicht mehr kann. Abgesehen von ein paar Netbooks wurden die 32-Bit Seven-Versionen nur auf äußerst miesen Rechnern verbaut. Bis auf ein paar Atoms/Celerons hatte fast jeder Intel-Prozessor 64-Bit. Bei AMD sowieso seit Ewigkeiten dabei. 

Dazu muss Windows 7 noch mit Pre-Release-Treibern antreten. Je nachdem welche Hardware der Tester verbaut hat, kann sich das äußerst negativ auf die Performance ausgewirkt haben.




FrozenLayer schrieb:


> Und hier Vista und Win7:
> Windows 7 vs Vista SP2 benchmarked [COMPLETE] - Windows 7 - Windows 7



*Aber OK, ich spiele einmal mit und analysiere für dich:*
-Laut deiner "Quelle" schlägt Pre-Release Windows 7 das alte Vista mit SP2 in fast allen Belangen. Ausnahmen sind Call of Duty und Left-4-Dead wegen Engineproblemen. Das wurde soweit ich weiß gepatcht. Bei Crysis ist im Bereich von 4% hinter Vista. 

Da ich stark davon ausgehe, dass die getestet Win7-Version evtl. dieselben Treiber von Vista benutzt hat (=1:1-kompatibel), ist das Ergebnis doch nicht schlecht. Für ein knappes Jahr nach Vista ist das für Seven eigentlich ein gutes Ergebnis.




FrozenLayer schrieb:


> MMn alles heiße Luft, was TGBW da ablässt.


 
Jetzt machst du dich aber lächerlich!

*Übrigens:*
-Der Poster heißt "frozenlead".... ist das ein Bekannter von dir, oder gar ein alter Ego? Ihr habt fast den gleichen Nick! 


*Ich hatte noch einen Test von Computerbase.de in den Favoriten:*
-Windows 8 war gleich bis leicht schlechter (Stand 2012) - das sind 3 Jahre nach Seven Release in 2009. 

Windows 8 im Spiele-Test (Seite 6) - ComputerBase

*Genau so hatte ich das auch in Erinnerung:* 
-Abstürze oder Instabilitäten, manchmal Grafikfehler. Das lag auch mitunter an der katastrophalen Treibersituation von Windows 8. Das hat dem Betriebssystem mitunter zu einem schlechten Ruf verholfen. 

Seither gab es in Games kaum Unterschiede zwischen Seven und Win8. Jetzt sind es plötzlich bis zu 50% mehr? 

*--> Ist Windows 8 die ganze zeit mit angezogener Handbremse gefahren, oder wie? Die Redakteure haben sich auch teilweise sehr vorsichtig ausgedrückt. Wir werden noch sehen müssen, ob BF4 das einzige Spiel mit solchen Unterschieden ist oder ob das nur ein einmaliger Ausreißer war.*

Das Update Windows 8.1 Blue kommt diese Woche erst offiziell auf den Markt (17. Oktober 2013). Bis es ausreichend Spiele dafür gibt, wird sicher noch einige Zeit vergehen. Der Umstieg von DX10 auf das viel bessere DX11 hat auch ewig auf sich warten lassen.
-Ok, damals haben die Konsolen noch gebremst. Viellleicht beschleunigt die NEXT-GEN in Form der PS4/XBone ja diesmal den Vorgang.


----------



## Quat (14. Oktober 2013)

Murdoch schrieb:


> Na das nenne ich mal ne sinnvolle ansage.
> 
> Also ohne Begründung ein os abzulehnen das doppelt so schnell ist, ist.....  Nennen wir es mal... Voll schlau.


 
Hat nicht jeder ein Recht auf eine eigene Meinung?
Begründungen dafür gibt's es im Netz zu Hauf.

Nur weil es ein paar Tage lang, in einem Spiel, mal "50%" schneller ist, ist das kein Grund zum wechseln!
Windows 8.1 kränkelt an so vielen Stellen, Fehler die bei W7 schon mal aus gemärzt wurden tauchen entweder einfach nur wieder oder gar viel schlimmer wieder auf.
Und ich lasse jetzt auch extra mal die mäßig bedienbare Oberfläche auf der schon vorhandenen Oberfläche weg!
Windows 7 hat schon Probleme mit großen Datenträgern, Windows 8.1 weiß das noch deutlich zu toppen!
So startet ein Windows 7 System mit einer 10TB Partition und einer 5TB Partition in ca. 2 Minuten. Schaltet man beide Partitionen ab; in ca. 38 Sekunden.
Windows 8.1 kennt da nix, es genehmigt sich für die erste Konstellation 2 Minuten 58 Sekunden, ist aber dafür in der zweiten Variante glatte 8 Sekunden schneller!
Klasse! Brauch ich so was? *NEIN!*
Legt man noch einen drauf und aktiviert noch mal 5TB, genehmigt sich Windows 8.1 weitere 25 Sekunden, Windows 7 startet aber nach wie vor mit, zwar schlechten
aber unveränderten, 2 Minuten.
Schon mal probiert mehrere Dateien gleichzeitig zu bearbeiten? Ich ja und so stellt sich das Ganze dar:
Dateianzahl 50; Gesamtgröße ca. 6GB ist die Ausgangskonstellation.
Alle markieren und per Drag & Drop in ein Bearbeitungsfenster ziehen (Playlist, Thumbnailprog, Renamer, was auch immer).
Windows 7 kann das sofort, Windows 8.1 gönnt sich hier 4 bis 5 Sekunden Bedenkzeit.
Die Bildschirmlupe bleibt on Top wenn Programme in den Vollbildmodus wechseln. Die Icons wandern auf den zweiten Bildschirm bei Aktivierung der Bildschirmlupe (nicht immer aber immer öfter).
Kein "Aero Glas" mehr, obwohl es noch enthalten ist. Keine Sidebar mehr obwohl auch die noch da ist, eigentlich fehlt nur die Sidebar.exe.
Treiber verhalten sich auf einmal merkwürdig, soll heißen Einstellmöglichkeiten die bei W7 noch vorhanden sind, existieren unter W8.1 gar nicht, der Treiber ist aber der gleiche.
Ich hör hier mal auf sonnst steigt mein Blutdruck zu sehr, es gibt derlei Dinge nämlich noch einige mehr.
Wer mit Windows 8 oder 8.1 klar kommt, alles gut! Ihr geht den Weg den MS sich vorstellt, kann und will ich nicht verurteilen!
Aber akzeptiert doch bitte, dass euer so innig geliebtes Windows 8 eben nicht für alle DAS OS ist.


----------



## eXtreme1808 (14. Oktober 2013)

ICh finde dank dem X.*1* Update WIndows 8 nun genauso gut wie Win 7, nur in meiner Betriebsumgebung zur Zeit etwas flotter.

Windows 8(.0) benutzte ich schon mehrerer Monate auf meinem Ultrabook. Gefällt mir im Vergleich zu 8.1 wesentlich schlechter!

Fazit: Win 7 und Win 8.1 sind absolut sehr gute Betriebssysteme


----------



## FrozenLayer (14. Oktober 2013)

Lustiger Zufall, hatte garnicht auf den Namen des OPs geguckt. Aber ich versichere dir, dass ich nicht bei tomshardware.co.uk bin bzw. war. 

Jetzt zu deinen sog. Argumenten:
Ja, XP wurde wohl mit der RTM von Win7 verglichen. Ja, es wurden jeweils die 32-Bit-Versionen getestet. (na und?) 
Und wie man sehen kann, steckt XP Win7 locker in die Tasche.
Falls du dich daran erinnern kannst, wurde bei Win8 vs Win7 genauso verfahren. Die finale Version wurde sofort, als sie verfügbar war, in die Benchmarks aufgenommen.

Also warum ist Win7 nun langsamer als XP gewesen? Programmiertechnisch grottig oder hat MS sich nicht an die DX9-Richtlinien gehalten?

Ich würde eher sagen, abgesehen vom leicht erhöhten Ressourcenverbrauch: Alle bis dahin verfügbaren Spiele waren auf XP ausgerichtet, so wie alle Spiele bei Erscheinen von Win8 auf Win7 ausgerichtet waren. Da ist erstmal egal, was Win8 kann, es ist noch längst nicht am Markt und somit arbeitet man eben mit dem, was man hat. Genauso wie die Treiber von Win7 damals nicht ausgereift waren, sind sie es bei 8/8.1 noch nicht gewesen.

Wenn du mal auf die Unterschiede im Vergleich Vista Win7 geachtet hättest, wäre dir bestimmt aufgefallen, dass auch zwischen den beiden teilweise über 30% Leistungsunterschied liegen. Obwohl beide 1:1 das gleiche DX haben.
Ich bin mir nicht sicher aber ich würde sagen, dass zwischen Win7 und Win8/8.1 größere Unterschiede bestehen als zwischen Win7 und Vista. Also wie kommst du jetzt darauf, dass Win7 mindestens gleich gut sein muss und alles andere programmiertechnisch Schund sein muss?

Wenn die Spiele, die in den nächsten 3 Jahren erscheinen, alle auf Win7 besser laufen bzw. es keine Leistungsunterschiede gibt, können wir nochmal reden. Da DICE aber als erster Entwickler zeigt, dass auf Win8 optimierte Spiele sehr wohl ein deutliches Leistungsplus verzeichnen können (Siehe dazu wieder die Benchmarks zwischen Vista und 7, obwohl beide Systeme im Wesentlichen gleich sind), wird das wohl nicht passieren. Dass Win7-Spiele auf Win8 weniger oder nur gleich performant laufen, darüber mache ich mir eigentlich keine Sorgen. Siehe XP, dessen Spiele auf Win7 auch nur schlechter liefen.


----------



## OctoCore (14. Oktober 2013)

grenn-CB schrieb:


> Ist zwar kein Spiel aber ein gutes Beispiel wäre 3D Mark 01, womit man unter XP deutlich bessere Ergebnisse erhält als unter Vista und 7.


 
Oder der 06, oder Aquamark3 und auch noch ein paar andere Sachen, die mir jetzt nur nicht mehr einfallen.
Wobei das zum Teil auf meinem Rechner ganz einfach daran liegt, das mein XP die gute alte 32Bit-Version ist und Vista, 7 und 8 jeweils 64bittig. Das kann bei 32Bit-Programmen etwas Performance kosten in Teilbereichen.



Quat schrieb:


> Windows 7 hat schon Probleme mit großen Datenträgern, Windows 8.1 weiß das noch deutlich zu toppen!
> So startet ein Windows 7 System mit einer 10TB Partition und einer 5TB Partition in ca. 2 Minuten. Schaltet man beide Partitionen ab; in ca. 38 Sekunden.


 
Und wieso ist das ein Problem? 
Könnte am Konsistenzcheck der Partitionen liegen, den Win bei jedem Start automatisch ausführt.
Ist nur so ein Gedanke. Ob da was dran ist, ließe sich überprüfen, indem man ihn ausknipst.


----------



## Quat (14. Oktober 2013)

OctoCore schrieb:


> Und wieso ist das ein Problem?
> Könnte am Konsistenzcheck der Partitionen liegen, den Win bei jedem Start automatisch ausführt.
> Ist nur so ein Gedanke. Ob da was dran ist, ließe sich überprüfen, indem man ihn ausknipst.


 
Ja dort liegt wohl die Ursache. Alle Windows Updates (gibt´s nur auf direkte Anfrage) helfen nur bis 3TB.
Wie kann man das Ausschalten? Microsoft selbst verweist nur auf die Updates. Das wär´ sehr hilfreich.

Nee hab ich jetzt verwechselt, hat wohl mit der Initialisierung der Schattenkopie zu tun.


----------



## OctoCore (14. Oktober 2013)

Ach - die Shadowdingsis. Die hatte ich nicht bedacht. Das hört sich schon plausibel an, dass die etwas Zeit brauchen.
Na - so große Partitionen sind bei Desktoprechnern eher noch die Ausnahme.
Und von den Besitzern mit 2/3-TB-Platten und einer plattenfüllenden Partition habe ich noch keine Klagen vernommen. 

Okay, Autocheck beim Start.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Den BootExecute-Eintrag blank machen.
Das ist die Holzhammermethode.
chkntfs.exe ist wohl eleganter:
BootExecute
Genauer:
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/160963/de
Ob es was ausmacht - Versuch macht klug.


----------



## Quat (14. Oktober 2013)

Ja danke, probieren werd ich's mal aber ich glaub nicht, dass es daran liegt.
Ich beklag mich ja auch nicht, dass das so lang dauert, sondern das es bei der achten Version noch mal länger dauert halt ich für unnötig.


----------



## OctoCore (14. Oktober 2013)

Gut Ding will Weile haben - und 8 macht bekanntlich alles besser. Das gibt es aber nicht geschenkt.


----------



## OberstFleischer (15. Oktober 2013)

> Das gibt es aber nicht geschenkt.


Doch , hab die aktivierte Windows 8.1 Enterprise als* MCU-Release *zum testen im Bootloader. 

... und was soll ich sagen , das BS nervt


----------



## PCGH_Raff (15. Oktober 2013)

Ich behaupte an dieser Stelle keck, dass es der Gewöhnung an die neue Oberfläche nicht förderlich ist, wenn man das Betriebssystem geschenkt bekommen hat. Die Erfahrung lehrt, dass man sich an teure Experimente eher gewöhnt, eben weil's etwas gekostet hat. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## OctoCore (15. Oktober 2013)

Ja, auch wenn's weh tut. 

@OberstFleischer - eigentlich bezog sich das nicht auf das Geld für's BS, sondern auf die Kehrseiten, mit denen man manchmal für "Verbesserungen" zahlt.


----------



## OberstFleischer (15. Oktober 2013)

Ganz meine Meinung: Nichts halbes und nichts ganzes ... nur´n "teures" Experiment


----------



## Quat (15. Oktober 2013)

Vieleicht tu ich mich deshlb so schwäre damit, hab ja auch nur mehrere Lizenzen geschenkt bekommen.
Aber die Zeit die ich in meine Krämpfe investiert hab, ist dann doch etwas gewichtiger als die 30 € die der geneigte User investieren mußte.


----------



## Lyph (16. Oktober 2013)

Unabhängig von der Performance von Battlefield 4 (was ich nicht spiele) habe ich mich nun doch durch gerungen einmal Windows 8.1 zu installieren (Student = kostenlos).

Die ersten Stunden mit dem neuen Betriebssystem empfinde ich als sehr positiv. Habe mir die ganzen (angeblichen) Nachteile doch gravierender vorgestellt. Mit etwas Know-How kann man das Ganze (ohne zusätzliche Tools installieren zu müssen) so gestalten, dass es sich nur noch marginal von dem gewohnten Windows 7 unterscheidet.

Bis jetzt ist die Performance durchweg gut, gefühlt etwas smoother als Windows 7 (könnte aber auch daran liegen, dass es eine frische Installation ist). Der Bootvorgang geht schon erheblich schneller, das war aber auch von Tests schon bestätigt. Auch fällt der Speicherbedarf auf der SSD signifikant geringer aus als bei Windows 7.

Die ModernUI-Oberfläche wird von mir derzeit nur als ein Gimmick wahrgenommen. Eine sinnvolle Verwendung erschließt sich mir (noch) nicht, aber es stört auch nicht da man nahezu komplett auf der Desktop-Oberfläche arbeiten kann. Das fehlende Startmenü wird von der verbesserten Such-Funktion gut ersetzt.

*Mein Fazit:* Erst einmal selbst testen. Wenn es einem nicht zusagt kann man ja wieder auf das Altbekannte zurückgehen. Als Nicht-Student muss man halt die Vor- und Nachteile abwägen bevor man Geld für Windows 8 ausgibt. Unterm Strich sind sowohl Windows 8 als auch Windows 7 gute Betriebssysteme.


----------



## Quat (16. Oktober 2013)

Lyph schrieb:


> Unabhängig von der Performance von Battlefield 4 (was ich nicht spiele) habe ich mich nun doch durch gerungen einmal Windows 8.1 zu installieren (Student = kostenlos).
> 
> Die ersten Stunden mit dem neuen Betriebssystem empfinde ich als sehr positiv. Habe mir die ganzen (angeblichen) Nachteile doch gravierender vorgestellt. Mit etwas Know-How kann man das Ganze (ohne zusätzliche Tools installieren zu müssen) so gestalten, dass es sich nur noch marginal von dem gewohnten Windows 7 unterscheidet.
> 
> ...


 
Na nun W8.1 ist ja erstmal für jeden Interessenten kostenlos.
Du schreibst es ja schon selbst; vergleicht man sein alte Windows Installation mit einem frisch aufgesetzten System, dann hinkt dieser Vergleich gewaltig. Das betrifft den Start, den Platten-Bedarf und natürlich auch die Geschwindigkeit.
Erst wenn man beide Installationen angleicht wär der Vergleich einigermaßen ansehnlich.
Da sind die mitlerweile über 200 MS-W7-Updates nicht gerade unterstützend. Und zu mindest bei mir; gestalte ich W8.1 so wie ich es bei 7 gewohnt bin, hab ich schon wieder so viel Zeit damit verbracht, dass ich durch den "Gewöhnungsfaktor" nicht mehr vergleichen kann.

Was sagt nun eigentlich das wohl Mittlerweile nächste Update von Dice zum Performenzunterschied. War da nicht schon extra was für W7 dabei?


----------



## versus01091976 (16. Oktober 2013)

Der Vergleich hinkt überhaupt nicht. Habe fast 15 Systeme auf 8 umgestellt. Alles waren gut gepflegt und fast neu unter 7.
Mit 8 wurden sogar die alten Laptops und Rechner wieder flott wie sonst was und das nicht nur beim booten.
Kopieren, Programmstarts, Multitasking, Boot, sind deutlich schneller unter 8. Dazu laufen die Browsergames deutlich besser unter 8.
Bei einer normalen HDD merkt man die Unterschiede am meisten. Bei einem system mit SSD sind sie natürlich nicht ganz so gross


----------



## hfb (16. Oktober 2013)

Kann ich leider so nicht bestätigen. Nicht alles ist immer schneller.
Ich erlebe auch viele Situationen, in denen Win 8 deutlich träger reagiert als 7.

Das Booten ist zwar vordergründig schnell, aber es dauert Ewigkeiten, bis tatsächlich alles abgearbeitet ist.

Beim Hantieren, kopieren und löschen vieler kleiner Videodateien dauert es oft 1-3 Sekunden, bis das durch Rechtsklick
aufgerufene Kontext-Menü auftaucht, und dann nochmal 1-3 Sekunden, bis der jeweilige Vorgang startet.  

Hab ich einige IE-Seiten mit vielen Flash-Animationen offen, wird das ganze System extrem träge bis hin zur Unbedienbarkeit.


----------



## Quat (16. Oktober 2013)

hfb schrieb:


> Kann ich leider so nicht bestätigen. Nicht alles ist immer schneller.
> Ich erlebe auch viele Situationen, in denen Win 8 deutlich träger reagiert als 7.
> 
> Das Booten ist zwar vordergründig schnell, aber es dauert Ewigkeiten, bis tatsächlich alles abgearbeitet ist.
> ...


 
Ja genau! Das ist auch genau meine Beobachtung (s.O). Übrigens nicht nur mit vielen kleine sondern noch viel schlimmer mit großen Videos aber genauso bei Bildern oder z.B. Skripts ... je mehr desto schlimmer.
An der Sidebar sieht man recht gut wann Windows fertig ist mit dem Systemstart, nun das ist zumindest bei mir doch um einiges langsamer als bei W7 nicht zuletzt wegen meiner "zu" großen Datenträger. Sind die aber deaktiviert,  gewinnt W8.1 (nicht vergessen ist immer noch "Beta") mit "satten" 8 Sekunden.


----------



## Greos (17. Oktober 2013)

Ich hoffe Ihr verzeit mir, aber nach Seite 7 oder 8 habe ich aufgehört zu lesen.
Was soll man dazu sagen ausser OMG. Es giebt einerseits die Kritiker, welche WIN 8 tatsächlich probiert haben und die absoluten Hater, bei denen ich mir sicher bin, dass sie Win 8 nur aus irgendwelchen Artikeln kennen und sich selber damit keine 10 Min beschäfftigt haben.

Ich sag Euch jetzt mal eine Sache:

1: Du magst WIN 8 nicht? Dann kauf es nicht.
2: Du ärgerst Dich, dass Battlefield 4 mit WIN 8 (eventuell) besser performt? Ja dann hast Du Pech gehabt.
3: Du glaubst es ist eine Verschwörung, dass WIN 8 bei Battlefield 4 besser performt als WIN 7?
4: Du sagst, Mantle ist total uninteressant?
5: Du sagst, ich brauche die "wenigen" FPS die Mantle und WIN 8.1 (keiner weis wie viele das sein werden) bringen werden?
6: Du sagst, ist doch egal ob ich mit WIN 7 80 FPS habe oder mit WIN 8+Mantle 100FPS? Frag mal die 120/144 Herz Spieler.
7: Du findest, Battlefield ist doof und doch beteiligst du dich an jeder neuen News mit geistreichen Komentaren und sagst uns immer wieder wie ******** du Battlefield...Ah Mantle.. ah...WIN 8 ahh.........findest?

Dann gratuliere ich. Jeder hat Dich wahrgenommen. Als Preis giebt es eine AMVIDIA + Mantel. Der verhüllt Dich komplett wärend Du bei Gamestop Call of Battlefield vorbestellst.


----------



## Quat (18. Oktober 2013)

Greos schrieb:


> Ich sag Euch jetzt mal eine Sache:


 
Das sind jetzt aber 7 Sachen 

Ok ich hab jetzt auch mal was lobendes zu W 8.1 ((nicht Preview (oder doch Review?)).
Das Kontextmenü des Startbutton enthält jetzt CMD als Admin, cool das!
Bei mir ging das Update von der Preview mit dem Verlust aller Programme und Einstellungen einher.
Das nervt, ich will doch nur noch 'n bisschen unter realen Bedingungen weiter testen.
Warum akzeptiert die Preview eigentlich keine MAKs? KMS ist ja noch verständlich aber MAKs auch nicht.


----------

